# CLOMID CHICKS THE OLDIES PART 8....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 


xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies!  Its FRIDAY!!!!!  

Janie - thanks for the hugs and bubbles - will blow some back at you later  

Kerry - How are you feeling today 

Flower - What are your plans this weekend?

Binty - You around today?  

B3ndy - Hello hun what are your plans this weekend?

OMG guess what!!!! I don't feel sick this morning!!!!!!  WOO HOO!!!!!!

I love you guys you are the BEST!!!!!!  (just feeling happy and emotional today its was this day last year that I ovulated when I conceived bean!!!!!  AND spookily for someone with such a topsy turvey cycle I am sure I am ovulating today too!!!   - NO BMS though as have lap next week  )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

How are we feeling this morning, a bit brighter 

Sarah/Kerry, your last posts made me sad, I hope you are both ok today   Sarah, keep your chin up today chicken, we love you to and we are always here for you remember that    

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!

Were putting our office  and decorations up today 

Whats everyone upto this weekend?  I'm meeting dh in our local, as usual for friday,  then got the whole weekend with no plans.  Was supposed to be seeing friends for our 6 month meet up on sunday but one of them is poorly so we've cancelled.  I really want to tidy up and do housey things as after this weekend I'm busy every weekend before xmas


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Beat you Flower we put ours up y'day  (@ work)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did you?!   I am very tempted to put our house one up on sunday as its gonna be the only quiet time I have got....do you think its too early?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning

Am so tired today, I woke up at 4am and then couldn't get back to sleep  , never mind its the weekend  

You lot are so organised for Christmas, the only think I have done so far is bought everyone at work an advent calender!

Sarah and Kerry, like flower your posts made me   I hope you girls are ok, massive  . 

Sarah am so pleased that you don't feel sick today, thats great, lets hope the s/e's are going to sod off.

Kerry - how are you today chick, hope your feeling a bit better.

Binty - Hi hun, hows you?

Flower - I was going to do our tree at work today, but not sure I'll have time, might pop in over the weekend and do it.

Anyone heard anything from Witchie, she hasn't been around again for a while, hope she is ok and her cat is better.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not heard from Witchie since the last time, hope she gets on before xmas 


we usually have an artificial tree in work but one of the girls has just brought in a real one   It smells lovely!! xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ours is a fake one too.  We usually have real ones at home, love the smell of them.

Don't know whats up with me today I just feel like having a big cry  , its got to be hormones/drugs I burst into tears this morning in the car and then started laughing at myself because I didn't know what I was crying for


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have just heard some happy news, one of the girls I used to chat to on the TTC naturally thread is having TWINS


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Sorry have not been around but work is very busy at mo, but thought I would quickly catch up  

B3ndy, sorry your doctor was an   but at least you have a great plan of action now.       for IUI!!  How was the open night last night?

Sarah, I hope the Lap goes smoothly next week and you can start IUI in the New Year.  I kow what you mean about Xmas, we both got a BFP on the same day last December, and I mc between Xmas and New Year.  Part of me wants to get another BFP same time this year, but I don't fancy another mc over Xmas either!!

Jane, I am sure the 2ww is going slowly, but you are over half way now, sending you loads of          that Lesley meant this December.

Flower and Kerry, maybe looking into IUI would be a good idea, it may make you feel better.  It is not such a big step as IVF and would give you something to aim for short term whilst waiting for you IVF referal

I think we might have to rename this thread, to "Former Clomid, now IUI Chicks"!!!

I think I probably O'd yesterday and we have been pretty good with BMS, cd11,12, 14, 15 & 17.  This is the first cycle since May that I have been ttc and I have been feeling vey stressed, although I feel better now that we are well underway.

Anyway I had better get back to work and I hope you all have a great weekend.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Tracy  for this cycle 

Jane, is it anyone we know?  I've done that so many times, burst into tears for no apparent reason!!   hormones eh!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Tracy - thanks for the  's, yep am halfway there now.  Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle     

Flower - its Lillyella, not sure if you know her??  Am so chuffed for her as she has been through so much. Thanks for the hug chuck, I'm ok, its just hormones I'm not really upset about anything, its just all a bit weird really.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lets hope the tears are a good sign


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Tracy - good to 'see' you!!!!        for this cycle  

Flower - I was thinking of putting tree up this weekend as next weekend I might not be able to cos of lap   but DH said its too early and we should put it up as late as possible cos last year Bowie wrecked it and this year we have 3 terrors   that will be climbing it!!!!!  

Janie -  tears are a good sign - when is test day   

Kerry, Binty, B3ndy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry been busy bea again! Here now though.

Feeling a bit better today, still not that   though...glad its friday though.

Going to a "Pretty Things" party tonight at my friends house. Apparently its all lovely things for your house and nice little gufts, I hope I get some Xmas gifts from there! I'm so behind. My sister and mum ahve gone to TC today, but I don't have enough holidays to join them   Boo to work...especially here! I HATE IT!!!

Yours
Desperate from Cheshire
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dear Desperate
Please do not despair, everything will come together soon xxx

my work colleage went to TC last night, about 6pm, she said it was chaos


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - I have done chuff all shopping so don't worry about it - as Flower says it will come together!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We nearly went to TC last night, but couldn't be bothered! Glad we didn't now! Stayed home for nookie instead!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds much nicer than the TC on a Thursday night!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Having another busy day....

Kerry - I haven't done any shopping yet either    Being at home for Nookie is soooooo much better than any shopping trip, especially the TC    Hopefully you can get some pressies tonight at the party.

Sarah - test day is 7 Dec......not long now    I have the same problem with my cats - they love the tree and just wreck it!  We usually put ours up at the last minute too, just so it still resembles a tree on Christmas day.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Girls 

I hope you don't mind me poping in on here but as a fellow 'Oldie' Clomid girlie I thought you might like to hear our news.  

I got a   this morning after our 1st IVF although working with quite low results as I only produced 4 follies which thankfully each contained an egg, 3 fertilised but only 2 made it to ET stage so nothing on ice.  

It's early days but amazing to get this far.

Good luck to each and everyone of you.      

Jennie 
  x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Course we don't mind Jennie....that is great news!!!!  Congratulations....keep us updated and pop in and see us won't you?

Gives us all hope doesn't it girls?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Jennie thats great news !!!  

It gives me hope, as I'm going for IVF next.   Happy and healthy 9 months to you chicken 

I had nookie too  - nice non-BMS nookie....the best kind   

We've put our work  up!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW fantastic news Jennie!!

Kerry - my dh would have to fight to stop me going out to shop...nookie or no nookie!!   

Sarah - sorry to hear you're a bit   hon ....I know how difficult this time of year must be for you and dh...you made me feel so   for you last night when I read that about your museum visit.

Janie - that's fab news about Lillyella...was her bfp natural then?

Flower - I'd get the tree up this weekend hon - it'll feel all Christmassy and festive!! oooh love it 

Tracy - the open night at Holly House was really good last night - was blinded with science a bit as they went into quite a bit of detail about the whole IVF process - even had a nurse going thru the jab proceedure! but we got a really good vibe from there...and have booked a consultation for the end of March so we have our foot in the door and then if I'm lucky with IUI we can always cancel.   with everything this month hon!

I'm out at a quiz thing tonight (favour to my folks - i don't normally do quiz nights! ) then we've got my bro's film thing tomorrow and going to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night...Sunday we've got to catch up with the outlaws unfortunately who are back from their travels and will probably bore us to death talking about themselves!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad the HH appt went well B3ndy  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls, gonna say 

I'm going to try and finish at 3-3.30 and have tons to do.

Have a wonderful weekend!!! 

Lots of love
xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel I've been a bad FF lately...I've not been on here much. Works is busy, and I'm just feeling a bit under the weather, I still love you all though! 

Jennie....huge congrats honey. I'm really chuffed for you both


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry, sorry you are feeling down, you have not been a bad FF at all!!!  I hardly manage to post but I do try and read the posts most days and you are always there for everyone else.  I am sure it is because loads seems to be happening with everone else and you maybe you are feeling like you should be doing something, but the thing to remember is that altough we have all been on clomid our fertility issues are all very different and we will begin to move in different directions but we can all still support each other as we are all still aimong for the same thing, a little baby!!  Sorry if I am wide of the mark here but I just want to send you loads of love and hugs   

B3ndy, I am glad that you were pleased with HH and it is always great to have a plan!  I got a copy of a letter yesterday from my PCT sent to HH dated 28th Nov, asking them to contact me for an appointment!!!  Not sure if I will hear soon or in around 3 months, just trying not to think about it yet!!  We could end up being there at the same time!!

Thanks for all the     , it is very much appreciated especially as I know I don't post very often.  I will try to do better and support you all better.

I hope everyone has a top weekend  

Love Tracy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Tracy, you hot it spot on! I feel really helpless sometimes, liek the others in limbo. Its so frustrating! But I'm sure things will improve. Thanks for you kind words, and its great to have you around again hun.

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Blimey, not sure whats been going on, not been able to log back on for the past couple of hours.

Kerry...     I am so sorry you are feeling down but I do understand, wish I could come round there and give you a massive hug  

Tracy - Hi, great news about the letter from HH, hope you will have your appointment very soon

Think I have missed everyone else

Have a fab weekend girls    

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Janie   I can feel the hug vibes floating along Styal Road!   Have a fab weekend hun, not long to wait now. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Bye
xxxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry, you make sure you have a relaxing weekend and have some fun!!!

Jane, I couldnt log in for a while either!!!  

Think everyone else has already gone home, I am now at home but just thought I would quickly log back on as I couldn't log on before I left work.

Talk Monday


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK girls, have a great weekend. 

Kerry - thanks chick    

I'm still at work  

Catch up with you all on Monday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where is everyone??   I thought I was late!

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Kerry, I'm here, just logged on as its manic here today.

Don't know where everyone is.  Did Flower say something about a new computer system going in or did I imagine that?

How was your weekend?

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh yes she did. Hope it livens up later.

Weekend was good thanks hun, busy. I thought I was going to have a better week, but the   just showed up. Guess thats another whole year without a BFP. 

How are you? Not long to go now on this 2WW. Still got everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here too!!!!  Been busy filling in my mystery shopper report on-line!!!  Had to do one at a local pub y'day  

Must go and do some proper work....only in today and tomorrow  

 Kerry

Janie - any signs of AF yet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower just texted, she's off sick with bad cold and chest., poor love. Sends her love.

Sarah....what fun, how was it?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OK....we got paid £5 plus were allowed to spend £20 on food/drink which we get reimbursed.  (we usually do shops not pubs/restaurants so this was a nice change!)

The rules were:

Had to have a coke and a lager or wine, and one of us had to have a burger and chips!!!   everything was excellent except the burger was overcooked for DH.  

If you are interested I will PM you the company and you can register?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds fun. Witchie told me about doing this a while ago but I never did. Send me the details hun and I'll have a look.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No signs of AF yet BUT I do feel like I have PMT   

Poor flower - hope she gets better soon.

Kerry - sorry the old witch got you    Roll on 2007 hey? 

Sarah - the mystery shopping lark sounds fun, how did you get into that?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Janie - I am not sure hun   a friend of mine used to do it and I did a couple for her then got addicted I think  

 quiet on here isn't it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Very. Is Scratch away for one week or two?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It is quiet.  I think Scratch is back on 12th??  That might be wrong but it rings a bell.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

think she is away for 2 weeks .....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

lucky girl


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loving the picture Sarah! Its lovely!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great photo Sarah.

I've got period pain    I just know this hasn't worked, feel so fed up


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Janie  its no over yet stay positive please     

Thanks girls - I like that photo too!!!  Its better than the others isn't it!!!!   Especially the fajita munching one


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am trying I promise, just been to Boots and stood there staring at the pg tests.  I was good and I didn't get one, MUST STAY STRONG AND NOT TEST TILL THURSDAY, feel like I am going insane   Thanks for the hug

The photo is fab, love black & white ones they always look great.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, I know it must be so hard, stay   sweetie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

janie - you must stay positive....when I got my BFP last December I was so sure my af was arriving!!!!!   Lesley is right.


DH was messing around with the camera and I didn't know it was on black and white......


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Afternoon girls   
I have been so busy today  

Kerry, I am so sorry that AF showed up, I am sure 2007 will be the year for us all     

Flower, get well soon.

Sarah, lovely photo, very glam!! 

Jane, on my last 2 BFP, I got period like pain so please don't give up hope, I know the waiting is so tough, but please try and stay positive        

Hi to everyone else  

Better get back to work  

Love Tracy xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....it turned out well, lovely piccie.

Tracy....thanks hun  . Lets hope next year is a good one for all of us.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't around much today Girls, was having a really tough day. Thanks for all the     I honestly don't know what I would do without you lot sometimes

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

Got a meeting this morning so will be off-line until lunchtime   feeling queasy again today could be the met or could be I am fecking scared about tomorrow  

Flower - are you around today?  Hope you are feeling better  

B3ndy - miss you  

Kerry/Janie/Binty/TRacy - HELLO!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah - its normal to be nervous, we'll all be thinking of you.

I have a pretty busy day ahead today so may not be around much until this afternoon.

Hope you are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey we're quiet today - where is everyone?

Sarah -    for tomorrow hon - you'll be reet honest chick - I know this time before my op in March i was bricking it but it'll be worth it hon to give you peace of mind if anything else.

Flower - hope you're feeling better hon...sounds like that horrid flu bug has caught up with you finally

Janie - you sounded quite   y'day hon ...don't give up yet - hang in there and stay   ...you feeling a bit better today?

Kerry - howz you today honey? how was your party thing on Friday?

Tracy - how you doing hon?

we're in the middle of building site hell at the mo - house looks like a real sh*te tip...no heating or hot water - we're staying at my folks for this bit...and y'day i had a day off so went Xmas shopping though didnt do much as have no money til next pay day so better hope amazon deliver quickly as they have one of best prices on Ipods at the mo....o/wise dh will have an empty stocking! 


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

It is quiet isn't it. Flower must still be off sick, poor love.

B3ndy..party was good, bought a coupl of nice bits for Xmas. What a mare with your house. When will you be able to move back in?

Janie...hope your ok sweetie, and feeling a bit more   

Sarah....yikes, its come round quickly hasn't it! You'll be fine honey.

Tracy...how you feeling today hun?

DBB just left, thank god. It was like WW3 yetserday, and this morning. There are going to be strong words I think, from the lads anyway!  Got to get some more shopping done, I'm so behind!

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gosh its quiet!!!!  Out of meeting and gonna get some lunch in a bit  

B3ndy - sounds terrible when will work be finished?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - sounds like my worst nightmare at your house, it will all be worth it in the end though.  Good job you can stay with your parents.  I'm going to attempt some xmas shopping tomorrow, I'm going to be brave and go to the Trafford Centre!  Also need to get something to wear for Friday night, its our office do!

Sarah - I'm sure everything will be alright tomorrow, have you got your big knickers and peppermint tea?  

Kerry - Glad DBB has buggered off!  Have you nearly finished all your shopping now?

I am feeling a lot brighter today, good job really as I was starting to get on my own nerves so who knows how DH has been coping with me being a miserable cow!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Jane, Glad you are feeling better today, not long to go now      .  

Sarah, it is only natural to be nervous but this is just the next step to achieving your dream and it will be good to know everything is ok and it is supposed to increase your fertility for 3 months, hope it does for me!!!

B3ndy, what a nightmare, wil you be able to move back in for Christmas?  Is your new job keeping you busy still?

Kerry, has DBB gone out yet?  Hopefully you can have a more relaxing afternnon and get some shopping done  

Flower, hope you get better soon.

Binty, I guess you are working too hard as usual  

I am doing ok, I started the steroids at the weekend and they are making me feel a bit sick and hungry, what with the chinese herbs I take twice a day and the aspirin and the hundred vitamins, no wonder I feel a bit strange, but hopefully it will be worth it        .  I also did the spell last night as it was a full moon.  Think I have covered everything


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola chicks

just a quickie to let you know i'm still alive....but in the midst of a yawnsome online course for legal eagles so probably won't get back on before you all go for the night.

so just wanted to send you all a big   ....and Sarah - good luck for tomorrow chick, will be thinking of you.

i'm back to the building site tonight if hopefully the water is back on...failing that it's overnight at my parents building site of a house (which is also undergoing an extension!!   Happy Xmas!!) still it's only til end of Jan, beginning of Feb.

take care chicks

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am logging off shortly and will try and log on Thursday or Friday to let you know how I got on    I am hoping to be back at work Monday   am I being crazy or is that likely  

Flower - love and hugs get well soon. 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....  honey, you'll be fine. We'll be thinking of you  

tracy...blimey taking all that lot I'm not surprised you feel a bit funnny!

B3ndy...hope there is some progress when you get home.

Binty...are you around hun?

Janie...how you feeling hun?

Sorry I've been AWOL again, had loads of invoices to input.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just put our crimbo tree up in the office - its a bit naff really as its a cheap fake one   but it will do for here, don't want everyone here thinking I'm like scrooge.

Sarah - hope I haven't missed you.  We'll be thinking of you tomorrow, you'll be just fine.  Lots of luck.  

Kerry - I'm ok thanks, feeling a lot better than I did yesterday

Tracy - blimey do you rattle when you walk??

Binty - where are you??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning all,

Where are you all, might have to send out a search party.  Hope you haven't all gone down with flu. 

Jane xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jane and anyone else who might be out there.............

How quiet is it on here??!!!!!

Jane, are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Tracy

Dint know where everyone else is today.

Sarah is having her lap.  Flower must still be poorly.  Don't know whats happened to Kerry, Sal is still on holiday and Binty is missing

I am due to test tomorrow but I am so scared, if AF stays away I may hold off testing until Friday, really don't know what to do  

How are you??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi ya chicks - remember me?   

God i used to be able to natter on here for most of the day before this new role...and although i like the job i miss you guys!

Kerry text me earlier today to say she was poorly with a sickness bug so staying at home - not sure if she's back tomorrow. Sorry i didn't get on sooner to let you know but I'm finding it hard to get the time to get on here.

Jane     for tomorrow hon ......any signs yet? Keeping everything crossed for you. What are your cycles like normally are they bang on? or did the hospital say to test tomorrow no matter what. You're my IUI guru now so will be having lots of questions for you come the end of Dec.

Tracy - hi ya chick - how are you finding this month....it must be a bit scarey after all you've been through. When are you due to test?

Didn't manage to get home last night - still no heating or hot water - but fingers crossed tonight will be ok...can't bear another night away from my own bed! my eyelids are resting on matchsticks at the moment! 

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy, there you are  , I sort of guessed you would be mad busy at work again.  Thanks for letting us know about Kerry, poor love, hope she gets better soon.

My cycles are a bit weird - they are anything from 24 days to 29 days so AF could arrive at anytime really.  The clinic told me to test on Friday which would have been 16 days after the basting but its our office do on Friday so they said I could do it Thursday instead.  But I am so scared I might hold off until Friday now, thats if the evil which hasn't turned up by then.  Have had period pain and very sore (.)(.) now for a couple of says, plus two lovely pre menstrual spots.  I'll try my best to answer all your IUI questions hun.

Hope you manage to get home into your own bed tonight.

I just got back from the Trafford Centre, it was actually pretty good andnot too busy and I managed to buy an outfit for Friday so am well pleased.

Jane xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw Jane - stay  ....if i were in your position i'm not sure what i'd do - i don't know if I'd want to know before the works do or not....is it so you know whether or not you can have a bevvy or two?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well yes you got me there, if this hasn't worked I want to have a few drinkies as I haven't had a drink since April, but if there is any possibility that it has worked then I don't really want to drink.  Have already got a cunning plan that I will tell people I am on anti-biotics if I am not drinking.  I think if AF hasn't shown her ugly face by the morning I'll hold of testing till Friday.  Oh its so hard knowing what to do.  Just asked DH and he reckons Friday morning, because if I do it tomorrow and its a BFN and AF hasn't shown up, I wont believe the test and want to do it again on Friday anyway.  Maybe he's right.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Your dh does have a point hon....i'd probably be the same...are you planning to go on Friday night no matter what? 
If you can wait til Fri am.....I can talk - i haven't bothered testing in so long coz i always have a warning sign witch is on her way coz i get spotting for 3/4 days beforehand....am sending you lots of    vibes for whatever you decide!! and shed loads of    up the M6.

Right it's time to head offski, i'll log in when i get home and hopefully catch up properly...but if you're gone before I manage to dig the laptop out from underneath all the brick dust then i'll be online tonight if you need 'an ear'!! 


Remember think    Jane!!

 

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks B3ndy.  Yes, I have to go on friday, no matter what - I'm paying so I have no choice    There will be trouble if I'm not there to buy all the grub and wine  

I wouldn't be surprised if the old witch shows up overnight, but if there is still no sign in the morning then I'll hold off and test on Friday.  Its been a while since I got as far as testing too as AF usually turns up just before!

Thanks for all the   vibes chuck.  Hope you get in your own bed tonight.

Jane xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get back on all afternoon, work suddenly went crazy  

Jane, I think your dh is right if you test tomorrow and still no AF & get a BFN, you won't believe it.  If you possibly can try and wait another day.  Sending you loads of           

B3ndy, hopefully you will get to sleep in your own bed tonight, there is certainly no place like home!!

I am doing ok at the mo but I am sure by next week I will be loosing it!!!  I will probably start testing next Tuesday, AF will be due from Tuesday to Friday.  I wish I could wait until Friday but I have to know asap so I can get injecting, oh what fun!!  Tesco has a special offer on a 2 pack of clearblue for £7.99, so i bought 2 packs last week.  I have tried other brands but clearblue has always been the most accurate and detected the pg before any others, especially First Response.  The digital ones are good but they don't seem to work for me straight away.

Hopefully chat some more tomorrow.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola back again

Hi ya Tracy - that must be difficult for you having to test at the earliest opp so you can get started on the treatment....are you still doing the acupuncture too? that should keep you nice and chilled.

Jane - ah - the fact you're paying does kind of mean you have to be there then!!  are you boss lady then?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh bugger - have just been to Boots and bought a 2 pack clear blue test.  I never manage to get a bargain!!  I have bought some tests just in case AF has still not arrived by the weekend - think thats pretty unlikely but you never know......must be positive.  Almost bought some Tampax while I was in there but decided against it as hopefully I wont be needing them......see all this positive thinking is working.

Tracy - glad your doing OK hunny.  We'll all be here to support you next week, I feel like I have been a bit of a nutcase the past few days, but today I feel surprisingly calm.  Lots of     for this cycle.  What injections are you going to be on??

B3ndy, yep I am the boss lady, but I'm not a DBB   I'm a nice boss!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at not being a DBB Jane - by the sounds of it she's a one and only that woman!!







at not buying any tampax...i was out this week and was looking at getting some for this month but held off...hoping for a last minute miracle.

talking of people being positive did you see the Robert Winston prog last night? i wanted to bosh the woman who went to Russia.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

B3ndy, yes I am still having acupuncture and I am leaving work today at 13.00 as I have it booked for 14.00 today.  I have been going roughly every 2 weeks.  I hope you managed to sleep in your own bed last night.

Jane, the injections are clexane (heparin) to help thin my blood.  How are you feeling today, did you wait to test?

Hi to everyone else.

I will try to get back on but have loads to do before I leave at 13.00.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I've got into work, no time to catch up yet, will try and get on later.  is everyone ok? any news (especially with Jane?) xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning, 

I'm back too, though not 100%. Still feel really woosy and blurghhhh...but couldn't afford another day off. Don't know where it came from, I went to bed feeling a bit sick, then woke up at 1am and started throwing up, and the other end too (sorry tmi). Most awful cramps and cold shivers. COuld barely move yesterday from the sofa, and DH was away so was very   all day.

Anyway, feeling ok bit a bit shaky. Wish I wasn't here  

Hope your all ok.
xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower - glad to hear you're feeling a wee bit better chick...have fun catching up!  

Kerry - it's shameful that you don't get sick pay at your work can't believe it - you shouldn't have to go in even if you're still feeling icky!!  

Sarah - thinking of you chick - hope you're not in too much discomfort today  

Jane -   .... 

Tracy - how you finding the acupuncture? you said you're doing herbs too...are they in tablet form or do you make a drink out of it?

Well managed to get home last night - took me several hours to get it in some kind of habitable state but it was nice to be able to get into my own bed last night.
Oooh - another pound off this week so only 4lbs to go til done my first stone - woo hoo!


S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

OMG, OMG  I got a BFP, I cant believe it, to be honest I am too scared to believe it.  We are in total shock and I cant stop crying.  

Flower and Kerry - so glad that you are both feeling a littel better - missed you both the past couple of days.  B3ndy and Tracy were keeping me sane. 

Sarah - been thinking of you, hope your ok and not too uncomfortable  

Tracy - I have acupuncture and herbs for a while at the beginning of this year - how are you getting on with them? 

B3ndy - so glad you managed to get in your own bed hun, my bed is my favorite place  

Lots of love a very shocked Janie xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hun, what fabulous news! You've brightened my day and given me goosebumps!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Goosebumps....i'm on the verge of bursting into tears for you Jane

so so so so so chuffed for you - and like I said before it's perfectly natural to be feeling emotional right now, you've just had the best news ever AND your hormones are probably going doolally!!

fab fab fab news - you've made my day - and given me some hope for when I start jabbing on Xmas Day (you must give us all your top tips of what you did before and after)

     


S
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I cant believe its true!!!!

I just want to say a MASSIVE thank you to you girls, you are the best, I honestly don't know how I would have got through this past month without you all - in fact I dont know how I am going to get though the next few days and weeks, I am just so scared to believe that this is finally happening to us.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Believe it hun! Your going to be a mummy!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW what a day to pop on and say HI!

Janie congratulations hun, blimey i've got goosebumps too!!!

Kerry - Sorry to hear your not feeling well babe.

Bendy - Jabbing on Christmas Day Think I need to read back to find out whats going on with you, good luck anyway!!!

Tracy - Good luck for testing next week.

 Sarah, Flowerpot, Binty, Sal and anyone else i've rudely missed!!!

Well as I was saying I was just popping onto to say HI and Alex wanted to wish all his Clomid Aunties a Merry Christmas (see avatar).  All well here, dreading returning to work once Christmas is over I know it'll feel just around the corner (19th March).... I suppose one upside is i'll have time to come on here chatting to you lot   (hopefully over on the pregnancy chat board though  )....  We are all ready for Christmas, all presents bought and cards sent, I can't believe how organised I am, most unusual - how about you ladies?

Anyway enough waffle from me, hope you are well, "speak" to you all soon....

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Alex looks so cute in his suit! Bless...big kiss from Aunty Kerry. I'm feeling ok, huge headache though. Just had some Nurofen so it should shift now. Glad your ok. Can't believe you'll be back to work in March, how quickly has that gone! Are you going back full time?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya Bev - lovely to hear from you and to hear you're enjoying being a mummy. RE: the jabbing on Xmas Day I've been given the go ahead for 3 goes at IUI on NHS, not with clomid but injectables (like Jane - so here's hoping it's catching   ) As for Xmas itself - not done any cards yet but have started some shopping although still got the main ones to get....i'm off from Dec 17th though so got some time to get it all sorted. (btw - did you ever get your 'situation' with your good friend sorted - i read about it on another thread)

Jane - you're welcome chick - that's what we're hear for - i'm going to be driving you guys nuts come the end of Dec/Jan!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry - Tell me about it, 6 months in March where on earth did it go.... sorry about headaches, hope you feel better soon  

Bendy - Thats wonderful news hun, I shall be looking for your news.  Fingers crossed hun...  My friend is coming round on Friday, she still has time to cancel but hopefully she won't, thanks for asking...

I really must go and do something, Alex is asleep and I spend all my time on here rather than sorting out my now always untidy house (he can't even walk yet, but he manages to create such a mess  !!!!)

Speak soon...

Bev xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG Jane what fantastic news, that is so brilliant, I am so happy for you!!!  I nearly fell off my chair as I though you had decided to test tomorrow and I wasn't expecting to hear any news yet.  I am sure it will take a while to sink in, well done you!!

B3ndy the herbs are in powder form and I have to drink them twice a day, they are not too bad!!

Kerry and Flower, good to have you both back and I hope you both feel 100% soon.

Still lost to do before I leave at 13.00, might catch you later when I get back from acupuncture.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bev - I dunno about the cleaning - I'd be making the most of the quiet times with more SLEEP!! take care chick xxx

Tracy - you're a brave woman taking the herbs in drink form - i have to have mine in tablets... hope your session this afternoon chills you out. btw - do you time your sessions for certain days? and does your therapist only use certain points?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!  I have only read back one page and seen Jane's news.  I KNEW IT !!!!!!!!  I am so happy for you Jane woooo-hooooo   What amazing news

Kerry, have you been poorly too chick? 

Is Sal back?

please tell me if i have missed anything, no time to read back just yet.

Still feeling pretty pants but glad I came in as I was just worrying about the work piling up (thanks to you guys for your texts  ).  I have a days hols booked for tomorrow so at least I can have a lie in   Saturday off to Blackpool for dh's works do so I really wanna be right for that.  Out for a meal with work after work but i'm staying for the grub then off home to bed.

My friend who lost her brother (I told some of you via email about it) is finally buried next week, so I'm off weds next week and fri with days hols so only got 6 working days left before xmas 

Will try and come back in a bit, but hopefully on here properly Monday.  Can't believe I'm 32 next weekend 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god! just remembered Sarah had her lap yesterday?  anyone heard anything? god, feel awful now for not texting to wish her good luck


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I seem to be lossing it, just getting myself wound up at work as I am trying to get everything done before I leave as I am also off tomorrow.  I work for a small company and the owner (also a friend) runs things when I am not here and she has decided to pop and see a friend for a quick coffee, even though we are really busy and the phone won't stop so I can't get anything done. i just have 5 messages after being on one call!!!  DH just phoned me and I burst into tears, I need to get a grip!!!!  Deep breathes......oh well she will just have to deal with it all when she gets back!!!

Sorry for the rant but I feel better now  

Why bother with work when I can chat to you girls  

B3ndy, she seems to work on different points each time.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey flower - sorry you're still feeling pants - but what a nice feeling that must be knowing you've only got 6 work days left.
I bet you're not looking forward to the funeral next week...how is your friend doing at the mo?
ARe you doing much to mark your b'day?
I text Sarah y'day and this am but no reply yet....hope she's ok....(I told her your news Jane - hope you don't mind - she'll be chuffed for you!)

isn't Sal back today - i'm sure she said she'd be back in time for Jane's testing day.

Tracy - you can only do as much as you can - don't stress it's only work (i learned that a long time ago! ) did you say you have your acupuncture sessions on certain days in your cycle?

Here's hoping the good news is catching eh chicks?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh its nice to have people back again...its been really quiet!

Flower...I was poorly sick on Tuesday night hun. I was up all night with a sick bug, horrid bum and cold shakes. Not nice. Staye doff yesterday but have dragged my sorry   in today....hope you feel better soon. Six days, you can do it! 

Tracy....hormones, who needs them! Hope you get sorted in time. Deep breaths!

B3ndy...What a nice break finsihing on 17th. Are you off all Xmas?

Texted Sarah, she must be recuperating bless her.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi lovelies

Sorry I've not been on for a while work has gone manic  

Hope you are all ok any news!!!!

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - i'm off til the 30th - working the 30th and 31st (but only til 6-1pm on both days) and then I'm off til Jan 8th ....maybe even later if i'm having the IUI around that time....hope DBB is treating you nicely today.

Binty - you not seen Jane's news?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Jane.. fantastic news hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls, going to say bye and will see you monday.  i feel rubbish, got diarrhoea now  so cancelling the meal tonight.  sorry for not being here much and no personals.  hopefully be a bit more normal next week xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope you've not got what I had, it was awful - 10 times worse than Met  ! Get well soon hun xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww, flower i do hope you feel better  

Kerry - that must have been really awful  

I'm off in about half an hour too.

Thanks for all your good wishes.......can I still stay on this thread?  


Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower   ...get better soon chick...hope it doesnt spoil your day off tomorrow.

Jane - good luck with telling your folks tonight....sooo excited for you....and of course you can stay with us....i havent got a problem with it...will be nice to pick your IUI expert brain!!

Kerry - how you feeling at the mo hon? like poop still?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Right chicks that's me done for the day

have a good night peeps if i don't catch you when I get home!! (dh is out tonight and it's my   night after weigh in .....so bring it on!!)

Kerry - if you're still around chick hope you feel better in the morning.

 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok just can't shift this headache, had two sips of decaf this am and couldn't stomach the rest. Been on water since then. Soup for lunch with toast, felt sick after that. Something is lingering   Oh well, might be able to get into my new trousers tomorrow night now!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Posted together...thanks chick enjoy naughty night!!.

xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Back from acupuncture.  I managed to leave work on time but when my boss got back she had forgotten I was off tomorrow   .  Feel fine now, no work until Monday 

B3ndy, I spoke to my acupuncturist about different cycle days fro treatment and she said it didn't matter too much as I was being supported everyday by the herbs.  Today she put a needle at the top of my head, it felt like I was being dangled from a piece of string, this was for my spirits and emotional energy I think.  She did some on my elbows to help keep me calm.  Also some on my legs to work on my blood and immune system, plus a few others.  It is different every time depending on what I tell her, she likes me to describe my AF in great detail..TMI!!!!  I have been going every 2-3 weeks since August and will probably continue once pg, but only monthly then.  I feel really confident with her so I think it helps even if it is just emotionally.

Flower I hope you feel better soon and have a nice day off tomorrow and a lovely birthday.

Kerry, how are you feeling now, I bet you just want to go home!!

Jane, I bet you can't concentrate on work today!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tracy...sounds like a good session hun. I keep meaning to book some more reflexology sessions, I love it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I wilol catch up proper later. Had a disater  while we were away. 3 tiles blew off our roof and went through the roof of my car. NOT GOOD so I have to sort out all the insurance today. My head is up my bottom

Hope your all ok.

Janie any news yet chicken??

Sarah hope your ok after the lap old blue bum


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG Jane I have just scanned through  

about bloody time we had some good news lets keep it up         

Back to trying to sort everything out and get dd ready for school and catch up with you lot of chatter boxes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Scratch....glad your back hun, and hope you had a good time. Sorry to hear about your car, what a pain! Hope you get sorted.

Janie...how you feeling today hun?

B3ndy...how was   night?

Sarah....hope your feeling ok hun  

Flower...I know your off but hope your feeling better hun.

Binty....snowed under hun? Bet your glad its Friday!

Well, still got my headache, and already had Nurofen! Got a meal out tonight so got to be well for it   

DBB out but loads to do, pop back soon.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Blimey you are all quiet today, just logged on and its looks like none of you are around.

Scratch - WELCOME HOME!!!!  So sorry to hear about the roof tiles and your car, what a  nightmare.  How was your holiday?? Hope you had a fantastic time, I bet you have a lovely tan.

Kerry - sorry you still have headache  

Flower - hope you are OK

Binty - Hi hun, its almost the weekend!

Sarah - hope your recovering, have been thinking of you 

B3ndy - Hope   night was good.

Tracy - sounds like the acupuncture went well.

Well I am still in total shock, been to the docs to get a blood test as we still don't believe its true!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is quiet !

Janie...glad your ok honey. So the Dr comfirmed it then? Wonderful news. So what hosp will you come under having had your treatment at Care?

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry

Am just waiting for the blood result back and then we will have official confirmation, I honestly still cant believe it!!!  I have to go to Care for a scan in two weeks time and then I think that will be it as far as they are concerned.  I want to be under Wythenshawe hospital as  my Gynae who has been treating me for years is there and she told me if I ever get pregnant then I must ask my GP to refer me to her at Wythenthshawe.

Sorry your still feeling poop.  I am so tired I was awake at 4am!  Its our night out tonight from the office so am going to have to tell a few little fibs as to why I'm not drinking.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good then that you can be referred to where you want to. I'd like to go to Wythenshaw, heard good things, but I think its out of my area. I'll probably be at Macc, or if we have NHS IVF St Mary's. Guess we'll have to see.

I'm sure you'll be able to use the "I'm still on the 2WW and don't want to risk it" for the drinking! We've got a night out tonight too, a meal with friends and family and I cant wait. We're goiing to Est in Alderley Edge so should be good.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just popped on to see how you all are.

Janie.. how long will it take you to get the results?
Kerry.. hope the headache goes soon so you can enjoy your evening
Scratch.. not a nice thing to come back to hope the insurance company sort it out soon.

Been so busy I don't even know what planet I'm on really looking forward to a lay-in tomorrow then I should have some energy to study.

Well suppose I should get back to work

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

just popping on during lunch break - the morning has been manic

Jane - i bet you can't wipe the smile off your face! how did your folks take the news? when do you get the results of your bloods?

Kerry - I LOVE Est Est Est ....of course it's where we went at the TC! are you celebrating anything in particular?

binty - hi ya missus - howz the coursework going

And Scratch - WELCOME HOME hon - what a bummer to have to come back to the insurance stuff though!  you made me   on the diet thread at the fresh cream daquiris!! did you enjoy the hols? hope you're feeling nice and refreshed, bet dd was glad to see you both home.

Well my   night turned out to be a mini  night...dh arrived home at 6...he'd had enough drinking (had started at 12! ) and came home reeking of booze....i was sooooo tired (don't know why) i ended up going to bed at 8.30pm and snoring the night away (how romantic considering we were meant to have been kicking off our latest mission impossible)

btw - got a text from Sarah - she's ok, feeling lousy and pants but they didn't find any major probs....said to send her love and lots of BIG CONGRATS to Jane (said she had a dream last night that you would get a bfp!!)


back in a bit

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just another flying visit. Insurance companuies are [email protected] and I am not happy. and top just about finish me off I took my little injured jollopy for an mot and it failed. So I am just about suicidal and extremely skint.

Kerry  hope your head gets better 

I will catch up I promise when I can get back into [email protected] mode

Love s xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

B**tards the lot of them....isnt it horrible coming back down to earth with a bump after a lovely hols away....specially the c*ap weather we're having right now! sending you lots of   Scratch!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

me too    Scratch hope you get it sorted out.

Kerry - we went to Est in Alderly last Saturday I had the steamed sea bass, it was delish.
Hope you have a nice time.

B3ndy - My Mum and Dad cried and my brother is very excited about it all.  Am hoping I will get the blood result back today but the doctor said I might not hear anything until Monday.  He wasn't going to do a blood test and said the fact that I did 3 hpt's is enough confirmation but I insisted on the bloods, it will just make me feel better I think.  Glad you had a good sleep last night, like you say not really the evening you planned bu I bet you needed the sleep.

Binty - hope you get a lie in tomorrow.  How is the studying going?  Hope its all going well.

I'm off soon as I am having my hair done at 2.30, then its home for a bit of a rest before we go out tonight. 

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I disappear for an hour and there is a flurry of activity!  

Scratch....poor car, hope he gets better soon hun. 

Binty...bet you'll sleep for Britain tonight hun!

B3ndy...where had DH been then? Works do? You must have needed the sleep hun.

Janie...bless your folks, mine would be the same.

Just scoffing a tuna baggette from M&S...nice but ot worth £3!! Rip off!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Jane bless them - that bubba will be the most loved grandchild!! Have a good time tonight and have fun dodging those 'why no booze' nosey so and so's   (u could always have a tonic and pretend there's a gin/vodka in there too!)

Kerry - £3   that is a rip off - but I bet it tastes nice! .....dh was at a xmas work get together which started off talking work but ended up in a mexican with LOADS of booze!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...always the way hun! 

Good news....after me making excuses not to go to our Xmas lunch, DBB has decided to cancel it! YAY   3 of the lads dropped out, and our Housekeeper, and 2 suppliers, so I wasn't going on my own! He he he   ...serves them right! Miserable b'stards!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

You could always have gone and then given them food poisoning!!   

what you up to for weekend chick?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Right am offski chicks......have a top weekend everyone!! (think of me when I'm working Sunday - joy  )

Kerry - we're hoping to go and see the new Bond film on Sat - finally! hope the head gets better and you have a good meal tonight!

ta ra

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think you've all gone   

Have a lovely weekend chickies - Janie hope the 'do' goes well tonight hun.

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think I'm the only one here now  

Hope you all have a great weekend will try to pop on next week

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

No I am here    Are you still at work?  You are so busy lately.

Just logged on because I didn't get chance to say bye properly earlier.  Just had my BFP confirmed by the blood test, I donut really understand the levels of HCG but the doctor said it was 300 and something and has given me a due date of 17 August - IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING TO ME - It feels like a dream!!!

Have a fab weekend girls

Love
Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Where is everyone??  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here!!!!

I feel like poop. I had to get the bus to work today with all the students. Not nice. But hey not long until xmas

How are you feeling chick? I have 8 days until testing and I am doingmy head in already. It has been ages since I put myself through all this


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok, just wish this cold would [email protected] off...fed up with feeling horrid. 

Have you managed to sort your car out?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finally got logged on...

Is flower still poorly??

Scratch - total nightmare with the car, how long till its sorted?

Kerry - its horrid when colds just drag on, you do get sick of feeling like sh*t.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my little car is at the agrage as we speak.  hopefully it will be ready this afternoon then off for a re-test. But the insurance work wont be done until the new year. Apparently it needs a new roof!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I'm in work, but so behind i could cry. have i missed anything?  I'm not going to be around very much at the moment, I'm off weds and fri this week and finish next weds, and work is horrendous xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a quick scan through,
Jane I am so pleased that the BT confirmed your wonderful news.  And to have a EDD too, wow!! I am so happy    which consultant you under at wythenshawe?   

Glad Sarah is ok and the lap didnt find anything.

Scratch, you poor thing, what a horrid thing to come back to.  Did you have a good holiday though?

 everyone, sorry I'm all over the place today.

Its my friends brothers funeral on weds then I've booked Friday as a day off as its our xmas do and my birthday on the saturday so having a good weekend if it kills me!!   Went to dh's do in blackpool on saturday, had a nice time but I still felt off colour unfortunately


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scrath - its just awful when you haven't got your car, you don't realise how much you need it until something happens.

Flower - I have asked to be referred to Mrs Alhuwalia, she has been treating me for my cyst problems for years and did both my laps so she knows me.  I see her privately but she already told me if I was lucky enough to get pg then I should ask to be referred to her.  Which dept do you work in?  Sorry your still feeling a bit poop.  Sounds like you have a busty weekend ahead, what are you doing for your birthday?  Will be thinking of you on Weds


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Poor you Flower being so busy, I hope you get caught up hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls  thanks 

Jane - I work for the gastro department so bums and tums.  I know Mrs Ahluwalia. I was under Miss Onon for my lap and initial IF treatment before being transferred to St M's.   Imagine you being in here right near me, my office is only 5 mins from maternity.   Well friday its my works do at The Midland, without bosses (just the nice people!) so that should be good so having the day off and having hair done etc. Saturday (birthday) got family visiting in the day no doubt then off to Manchester for a meal, drinks and to see The Pogues!    Trouble is, dh has come down with this bug, I just hope he is ok.  Not only that, he is on taxi duty on friday picking and dropping me off 

thanks Kerry, how are you feeling?  are you still rough chick.  thanks for my birthday posting, just seen it 

really sorry for not being around much and supporting you all. i'm probably gonna have to work late tonight, even though I feel so poo    I think next week is gonna be even worse. i feel like i'm ignoring you but you know I'm not dont you xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Looks like another one of those weeks at work  

Janie.. good news about BT confirming pg - now rest up and stop worrying
Kerry.. sorry you still feel like poop  
Flower.. sounds like your having the same week as me
scratch.. hope the cars ok

 all loads sorry not been around.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We put up our tree yesterday, bought it on saturday. Its lovely and christmassy now! Didn't there used to be an Xmas tree smiley?? It's not there now! Still got presents to buy, only bits really. Then the dreaded wrapping!

Some Christmas cheer....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls

sorry i missed you all today ...as i said in my email i was only in work til 12 but had to do everything i would have done in a full day but in half the time 

Flower - sorry to hear you're still feeling a bit poo hon - this horrid bug thing is doing the rounds down here and I'm hoping it steers clear of us over Xmas   . Don't worry about being busy at work at the mo, we're all working girls (and I don't mean that in a kinky way! ) and we all know how work can get manic at times (I know the feeling - it's been the same since i started this new role, and I've been feeling guilty too about not getting on here as much as I used to)....but it's not about how often you post chick....it's knowing that we're all there for each other....which we are - so don't forget that!  

Scratch - what a mare about your car - I can't remember the last time I used a bus....you forget sometimes how you take having a car for granted. Has Hash forgiven you for going away on hols yet?

Kerry - hi ya chick...you been to see the docs about your bug? it might be worth a dose of antibiotics to kick it once and for all?...or maybe get some Vit C tabs to boost your immunity?

Sarah - did you decide to go into work after all?...like I said in my text though, make sure you only go back in full time when you're feeling 100% - no job is worth risking your health.

Binty - sorry to hear you're busy aswell hon - hopefully you won't be bugged by any last minute lionel landlords wanting to do deals on Xmas deals!   

Jane - have you and hubby still got your smiles fixed onto your faces? I can't imagine how great you're feeling right now....what a way to see in 2007!!

Well - we were in with the nurse for an hour today for our jabbing lesson and it went ok. Luckily I get one of those autoinjector pens (was dreading huge needles and plunger like syringes! I'm such a needle wuss ) The doc forgot to sort out our prescription though....  and the nurse couldn't sort it out coz they're packing up, to move hospitals (greeeattt) so need to call next week to sort that out and then it's all systems go when the witch turns up around Xmas Day....think i'm going to be on Menopur with a pregnyl jab thrown in for good measure.....can't believe it's all happening so quickly.

I hope to be able to get on a bit more tomorrow - so lots more time to  


love you all lots!  


S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry I didn't manage to get on today, work is a bit crazy at the moment plus I am sooooooooo tired!!!  All I can think about is am I, aren't I and it is driving me mad!!!  I will test in the morning, but I know before I have had a negative which has turned into a positive 2 days later but I have to start clexane asap if I am, so I guess I will be keeping Clearblue in business.

B3ndy, good news on the injector pen, hopefully thya will make it easier for you.  How exciting that you will be injecting in around 2 weeks time!!!  Jane's good news must have give you a huge boost.

Kerry, hope you feel better soon, I hate it when a cold drags on  

Sarah, I hope you are taking it easy and looking after yourself, work can wait!!!

Flower, hope you manage to get through the mountain of work as you have a busy week ahead.

Binty, you work too hard!!!!

Scratch, hope you are back on the road!!

Think I will be pretty busy tomorrow but I will let you know the result of my test........

Love Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OOOOooooh Tracy

wishing you lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of       for the morning chick

I sooooo hope we get some more good news for the oldies this month!!

How you feeling apart from the tiredness?


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, I came in an hour early this morning to try and get some stuff done. Dh is still off sick, hope he is ok for saturday.

Tracy    good luck hun 

B3ndy, glad the appt went well 

Will come on at lunchtime girls xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Well I tested at 4am this morning and it was a BFN. I think I O'd around cd17 so I am expecting a 31 day cycle, so I will re test on Friday if AF doesn't show before then.  I actually feel ok about it.

Better run as loads to do this morning, will try and pop back later today.

Love to you all 
Tracy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Still on the bus for me and I have had a huge fight with dh too. It really isnt my month I cant wait for new year then maybe my luck will change.

graduation for me today so I wont be around much roll on the holidays

s xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

We all sound a bit   today....lots of       to everyone.

Trying to get done so when DBB goes out I'm free to chat and shop!  

Flower...glad your ok hun. POor DH, hope he feels better soon.

Scratch....what happened with DH honey? Hope your ok.

B3ndy....your probably busy...glad the session went well. Its so exciting!

Sarah....hope your not in work missy, rest up and get well. Snuggle with your boys.

Binty....hows your course going?

Tracy....so sorry honey,   It ain't over yet though.

Janie...how you feeling hun?

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

he was just really thoughtless. I am sure he thinks that things just get done all by themselves. and he forgets that I have to sort dd out and get the bus and sort the car and do everything else. His head is that far up his bum. So I just blew and told him what a thoughless selfish [email protected] he was and it didnt go down to well.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh heck.....have you heard from him?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yikes Scratch 

Tracy, it aint over yet hun 

Back in a bit, just having a nosey whilst eating my toast!! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have heard from him loads of texts and emails. he knows he is in the wrong but I am still fuming. I a msure he thinks we have a pixie that does everything. he says well you only work part time i do 25 hours which is more than part time. but hey who am I to argue with the man who always thinks he is right. Oh how I love the 2ww


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Scratch.. sometimes they just don't think
Kerry.. it's getting a bit tough not really sure why I decided to do it but hey ho struggling on
Flower.. hope your dh gets better soon
B3ndy.. sounds like you'll be all set for starting jabs at xmas
Tracyb.. sorry about BFN but hold out till Friday as you said it changed within 2 days last time sending you loads of  
Sarah.. hope you are on the road to recovery - don't over do it if your back at work  
Janie.. how are you today hun probably walking around with a big   on your face.

dh has been really sweet recently cooking diner, doing the washing (not the ironing though!!), cleaning etc.  Think its cause he wants to know if I've arrange for his leather jacket to be relined for xmas pressie.  cd21 today in last week of 2ww the last couple months not really bothered noticing anything been too busy and now this month every twing etc I'm analysing it's driving me  

Well best get back to work loads to do before meeting at 12:30 with [email protected]@dy contractors    Will try to log on later.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am with you there too Binty. It is so long since I have had a 2ww that I am now analising everything and I dont think that is helping my mood. 

I am logging offm for a bit now chicks I have a graduation to sort out. If I dont get back on before you all go have a lovely evening

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Totally with you Scratch, this is my first month off the loony pills and its fantastic, I have no idea what day I am in my cycle, all as I know is that AF is due end of next week.  I have really enjoyed it, and haven't had the horrible ovulation pains and uncomfortableness that I previously had.   to you this month

Binty - you busy at work?  horrible isnt it   Good luck for this cyle 

Sarah - how you feeling?  don't over do it missy 

Kerry - done your xmas shop yet? 

B3ndy - busy at work too chick?  when do you finish for xmas? 

Tracy -  

Jane - How are you hun.  My SIL and BIL came up last night, they are about 6 weeks pregnant. she has started feeling sick now, and is off cups of tea which was unheard of before, she loved the stuff 

Will come back on later before I go.  I'm at funeral tomorrow, back in Thursday then off Friday.

Are you all having work xmas party's?  Its ours on Friday, should be good


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

work is making me want to cry, i could quite easily stand up and walk out, all this crap and I dont feel well to start with  

Better say bye, see you thursday xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey peeps I am here   went into work y'day even though I could not do my trousers up   is it normal to be that bloated after a lap!!!  WEnt back to see surgeon today and he is very pleased with everything....he said we make perfect couple to try IUI as my tubes are PERFECT!  I have to see my other cons about this on the 30th Jan...gonna give tghis month a go naturally as af started today  

I am almost back to normal just bloated, tender and tired.......not in work today as I decided to skive and write my Xmas cards   BTW I have a DVD of my lap (horror movie!!!!!)

sorry to see some of you are    sending you lots of  and janie sending you a massive hug of congratulations!!!!!  I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!  (wish it was all of us but hey its a start!!!!!)  lets hope 2007 is the year for us!!!!!!!!  Take it easy hun won't you AND don't EVER leave us!!!  

well i had better go and watch judge judy I can't believe what [email protected] is on telly in the day   its sooo funny!!!!!

TC and will try and log on at work if not too busy!!!!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been v busy...doing nothing! Well dorting our some canvases and buying DH 2 more pressies! Thats busy though!

Flower...hope tomrorow goes as well as it can.

Sarah...should you even be contemplating work yet?? Thought you were meant to rest for a week or so?? Hope the boating subsides!

Janie...you ok?

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. I was really bloated after mine took a good couple of weeks before I could wear anything near my belly  
Kerry.. your cracking on with your shopping - looks like I'll have to give everyone a cheque as haven't had time for shopping.
Flower.. hope tomorrows not too touch hun

Well just managed to get my 1st cuppa this pm now back to it - client has emailed saying they need to exchange TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...what a nightmare hun! I don't know how you do it!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. neither do I must be absolutely    at least it takes my mine off TTC - darn there I go again thinking about it cd 21 and all that


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

I haven't been able to get on all day as we have the builders in the office and I couldn't get to my own desk today which was a bit of a nightmare......missed you all now    Think tomorrow is going to be the same as they are doing something to the Windows near my desk.

Kerry - thanks for the Christmas cheer, it might even motivate me to get organised for Xmas, still haven't done a thing...

B3ndy - yes we are still smiling but feeling anxious too, but I guess thats to be expected.  Am glad the jabbing went well, did they get you to do a practice jab?  Do you feel a bit better about it all now?  You will be absolutely fine, I promise it doesn't hurt.

Tracy - sorry about the BFN, it ain't over yet though hun, sending you lots of    

Flower - hope DH is better for the weekend.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow./  Hope things improve at work, you sound like you having a bad time today  

Scratch - hope your OK hun.....MEN!!  They are just rubbish sometimes, hope you have sorted things out now.

Sarah - Great news on your tubes, am so glad your feeling better.  Isn't daytime telly awful?

Binty - your DH sounds like a good un helping with everything.  Sounds as though you need him to at the moment though as you so very busy.  Will you get much time off over Christmas?

Sorry to see that some of you have been a bit down  .  I am hoping and praying we get some more BFP's on here soon.

Thanks for all the good wishes - you are the bestest girlie's     I am feeling very tired and I just cant seem to get enough food, I am constantly hungry.  I am also very aware of every little twinge and ache I guess its normal to be worried.  I have my first scan nest Thursday so I think I might feel a bit better after that.

I'll try and get on tomorrow but its not looking good - my office is upside down, so may have to wait until I get home before I can log on.

Love you all
Jane xxxxxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hi everyone

Had a fab night last night, went to see George Michel at Wembley. OMG he was excellent, his voice was as perfect as when it is recorded. My throat is v.sore this morning from all that signing and shouting.

Going to try and finish my xmas shopping and wrapping this week. Have an xmas party to throw this weekend, then it is all a quick slide to the big day.

By the way, still no AF for me....

Speak soon.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Feeling very   today and totally fed up. Iv'e got bloody cystitus again, its horrid.  Booked Dr's for tonight, if its anything like last time I'll need antibiotics to clear it up. What's going on with me? It's been one thing after another for weeks now and I'm so fed up with it. Just want to   - and have twice so far today!

Yours, miserable in Wilmslow.

xxxxx

PS. Sorry for the me post


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. try not to   we are here for you.  When you go to the Dr's make sure you tell them what's been happening over the past couple of weeks upset tummy, flu etc as it may all be related.  Get yourself some cranberry juice a lunch and drink that or water I find it really helps.  Sending you a really big   all the way from London  

Janie.. yep I'm lucky dh is good most of the time but he can be a complete ar'se when he doesn't get his own way.  Only got mon, tues & weds off over xmas as I've run out of holiday so will be in work - I'll probably take the time to write up my assignment though  

 Scratch/Sarah/B3ndy/Tracy/Sootycat

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am at work and mad busy   I just couldn't stay away any longer   might go home early thou as I am sat here with my trousers undone  

Kerry - sorry you are feeling so   hope it helps seeing the doc make sure you tell her/him how you are feeling...you sound very run down 

HELLO EVERYONE ELSE...gotta dash.


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

sorry not been around AGAIN....You know you're all never far from my thoughts though...just this pesky work getting in the way...still i'm off from Sunday so plenty of time to   next week (that is if anyone is still around and in work then?)

Kerry - sorry to hear you're having a   day chick....you're definitely under the weather at the mo....maybe the antibiotics will get you back to top form again...don't like to hear you're feeling  

Flower - thinking of you today chick  

Scratch - I've emailed you my dh's thoughts on cars so far....couldn't get him to   in the end!   told you it was a pet topic of his! hope the nativity goes ok.

Sarah - you made me   at sitting at work with your trousers undone... i had a double chocolate muffin top after my lap!   could have given Vikki Pollard a run for her money in the trackky bottom stakes! hope you're doing ok hon and taking it steady. 

Binty - how you going - busy by the sounds of it..when do you finish for Xmas - hope you get a long break away from work and the assignments  

Tracy - just been reading back  - sorry to hear about your bfn hon...fingers crossed you tested too early - let us know how you get on on Friday. 

And last but not least Jane - glad to hear you and bump are doing ok...bet that sounds wierd! Your building work sounds like our house renovations which are doing my head in ...so much so I spent most of last night in tears about it all - it's disrupting my life more than i wanted it to and it's sending me  ...seriously considering moving out for a bit but i'd rather be in my own home for when i start jabbing (talking of which - yeah i had a practice go when at the hospital on Monday - seemed ok....but don't know what drugs i'm going to be taking yet as the   doctor appears to have forgotten to do my prescription  ...but think i'm having menopur)
How long did you take off work around time of IUI and after? bought myself a lavender wheatbag thing y'day...hope it doesn't whiff like your dh thinks it does (mine will go     )

hope you're all ok chicks - after feeling very   earlier am ok'ish now - as i said earlier had a night of uncontrollable tears last night - feel bit like everything getting on top of me...told dh i wasn't even bothered with mission impossible this month which he wasn't happy about - thinks i'm being defeatist ...easy for him to say when he doesnt have to face a bfn for another month...but stood my ground and went to bed early last night...things ok with us this am though which is good, coz the last thing i want is for us to start falling apart.

sorry - just read that back - bit of a rant but just needed to get it off my chest.

lol

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls, don't know what I'd do without you all.

Quick q.....sorry tmi....when I pee'd this am it was red, but now its back to normal. Should I still take a sample with me to the Dr's? Again sorry tmi...

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry..  I'd just make sure that you can go (as they say) when you get there as he/she will ask you if they need a sample.  Mine doesn't do any testing on site except pg tests.
B3ndy.. glad to hear your feeling a bit  
Sarah..    at sitting with trousers undone - I had to wear dh's trackie bottoms for 3 weeks after my op couldn't get in mine.

Well dh had an interview at 12:00 today and hasn't called me yet   I've left several messages and texts but still no word.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - i'd give another sample when you get to the docs...mine always test there but i guess it wouldn't hurt to take one with you?

Binty - fingers crossed for your dh....was he feeling quite hopeful before he left?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Last time she asked me for a sample and I was prepared, maybe I'll take one. Just don't wan ther to think I'm faking as its not red like this morning!

Binty...hope its good news from DH hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

right that's me done for today chicks

hope everything goes ok tonight Kerry - and good luck for your dh Binty.

Here's hoping there's no more   and   for me tonight!

lots of love

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Nite Nite all

Hope we're all in better moods tomorrow

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies....how are we all today    I am feeling much better!  I even had a glass of wine last night with my dinner...then promptly fell asleep and DH had to put me to bed   (at 7.30  )

Thanks for making me feel normal I was so worried I was getting fat B4 Christmas!!!!   Thank god for elastic waists in trousers and kaftans to hide my bump!!!!  (wish it was a pregnancy bump!!!)

Kerry - how did it go at docs?  

B3ndy - you OK today?  Feeling better  

Binty - Has DH found a job yet hun?

Scratch - how was the nativity?   sorry they always make me blub....

Flower - How was y'day? 

Janie - You doing OK and resting I hope


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Sarah you make me chuckle. Glad your feeling a littlebetter. Just take it easy

the school thingy was great. they cant do nativitys anymore becuase of the mix of ethinicty's so we had Marys knitting. It was lovely dd was really good and sung her heart out. then we had mionce pies after and coffe. I was good and had a mini one!!

Kerry  How are the waterworks chick? there is nothing worse is there

Flower  How was yesterday. I watched a report on the news about it. hope your ok

B3ndy  I have a focus now and love it to bits I just want a smaller engine. Your dh sounds like my dad he cant wait to go car shopping. DH isnt bothered as long as it is what I want and doesnt cost an arm and a leg

Hopefully I will get a breather from work today. I am upto my eyes in it and finish next week so not good

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girlies

Will come back in a bit, hope you are all ok.   Kerry, hope the cystitis has cleared a bit, there is nothing worse. its horrible   You sound really run down, I'm surprised I havent got either thrush or cystitis as I feel pants still too.   I've had a cold sore for over a week now    

Yesterday went well but so very sad     I just felt numb last night.

My friend is coming in with her bubs for lunch today to see me for my birthday, but I will get back on later. I have a days hols tomorrow.

Binty, any news on dh's interview?  my dh has just been offered another job from somewhere where he went in June!  he said he will think about it. its more money and less hours, i think he just hates handing his notice in so soon but I guess he has to think of himself first xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Well Dr gave me some antib's so they should help clear things up. Hoping they'll help with my cold/cold sore as well. I fell asleep when I got in and had a half hours kip! I was shattered, got in my pj's at 7.00! Feel a bit better today, although DH told me this morning that some good friends of ours are pregnant, so been   all morning. 

I'm going to try and be   today though...spread some more Christmas cheer, and its payday tomorrow, and I get my hair cut on Saturday! And DH sent me lovely texts this morning  

Flower....glad all went well hun. I was think of you. Hope you feel better soon, maybe you should try and get some antib's if its still lingering next week. I got PG friendly ones, god knows why I suppose cos she thinks we're still ttc.

Sarah...glad you feel a bit better today. Sounds like we were both shattered last night, you with good reason though. Any news on DH's job search?

Janie....how you feeling honey? Hope work is less manic today. We had the drive at work re-tarmac'd yesterday, it was a nightmare!

B3ndy...you ok today chick? How's the house?

Scratch....well done you at the Christmas concert. Bet dd was a little angel.  If you like your focus how about one of the new Fiesta's? Like a mini Focus?! I've heard they are really nice. 

Binty...you still snowed under hun? Any news form DH's interview?

Tracy....how are you honey? Have you tested again yet?

Sooty....  you ok?

Well, better get back to work. She's on the warpath today...still in her nighty at 10.40! Yuck!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

No luck with DH as of yet   wrong time of year I guess....hey I have been sending him on loads of mystery shops which is good way to earn £10 and get our shopping done!!!!!!  He has done a mail shot of his CV's to loads of places and is registered with agencies and checking  the papers etc ....  He has an appointment with the JC next week to register for job seekers allowence (he doesn't want to BUT I am making him!!!!)

Sorry not sure if you wanted to know all that but TOUGH!!!!!!!!!  

Kerry - never had cystitus (sp) but have got af from hell - prob cos of my lap?  I never had any bleeding after lap just lots of 'blue'!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, has the cold gone on your chest?  i'm thinking i might need anti-b's now, was coughing like hell last night.  Also got a cold sore that won't shift!

Sarah, hope you're feeling ok chick?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Just popping on quickly between meetings

Kerry.. great that you got the antib's hopefully they will kick it into shape
Sarah.. sending loads of good lcuk to your dh in his job search.  My AF was really heavy after my op I think its cause they mess you about so much during the op.
Flower.. glad yesterday went well it's always tough no wonder you felt numb.  Hope you get better soon.
Scratch.. glad dd's school play went well and she enjoyed herself.  Well done you being good with the mince pies
B3ndy.. how was last night hope you didn't   
Sooty.. how are you today
Janie.. are you resting up hun

Well dh has another interview today the one yesterday went well he's going to be called back to see the big boss hopefully next week.

What's everyone up to tonight?  I'm going out with the darts team for our xmas curry night and some games of darts.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Binty
think I will just collapse in a heap after the food shopping tonight. I'm exhausted!! Enjoy your evening - Mmmm curry 

Got a lazy day tomorrow, hair appointment and then out on my xmas do at 7pm. Hope I feel a bit better for it x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we have our xmas do tomorrow starts at 1230!!!! I am going for an hour then making my excuses. i am such a light weight. But I am not wasting a baby sitting night on my work mates

I am off now. Flower if I miss you have a fab day off

Catch you all tomorrow chucks


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls  

Work has been so busy I haven't had much time to keep up the last few days    After my BFN on Tuesday, I felt very calm and ok about it but then later that night I had a really dry mouth and a metallic taste so of course my brain went into overdrive and then no sleep!!!  Anyway I felt really strange yesterday, very tired and funny taste so i tested again today and another BFN!!  I think it is the steroids causing the side effects.  I just wish AF would show up now so i know it is definitely over and I can enjoy a few drinks over the next few weeks.

Kerry, sending you huge hugs, you are having such a rough time at the moment.  I hope you start to feel better soon and 2007 is a better year for you.

Sarah, don't over do things, take it easy and make the most of dh to take the load of you.  I hope he finds something soon.

Flower, have a lovely day off tomorrow and have a great birthday weekend.

Binty, enjoy your curry tonight and don't work too hard!!

B3ndy, I guess you are hard at work, I hope the building site is not too bad, try not to let it get you down.  Not long until you start jabbing, have you decided to start mission impossible yet??

Scratch, glad you enjoyed dd school thingy and don't work too hard.

I just phoned the clinic where I have been referred for IVF just to get an idea when I might hear something, the lady that deals with it is phoning me back this afternoon.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...haven't had a bad cough hun, just head cold. Think the antib's will clear everything though. I would try and get some if you can, don't want to be ill over Xmas.

Tracy....sorry you got another BFN hun, still not over though   I hope 2007 is kinder to all of us!

Sarah...Glad your keeping DH busy hun! And making a bit of Xmas cash out of it too! Sounds like he's doing everything he can. I'm sure the New Year will mean more opportunities.

Binty....I'm out for tea tonight with two girlfriends. DH is away in Bolton for an Xmas meal with work. Hope you enjoy your curry and darts!

Scratch...where are you off to for you Xmas lunch tomorrow?

Need to feel more Christmassy! Not feeling it yet!      

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok Kerry  

Sit down have a mince pie (Urghhh I hate them!)  a sherry and pop on Christmas Hits!!!!! 'oh I wish it could be christmas every day........blah blah blah'


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to try and be Christmassy! Might bring some mince pies in tomorrow and get everyone in the mood.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

We put our tree up Tuesday (or rather DH did whilst I lay on the sofa and supervised!!!   )  The cats have already wrecked the tree!!!!  We have no decs at the bottom just at the top    naughty things are just excited for christmas....i hope bowie can't remember christmas last year 'he had his balls chopped off on the 22nd and I was a complete crying wreck   pi$$ed up for 2 weeks!!!!!'


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We did ours last Sunday. Luckily Max isn't that bothered, although his waggly tail has knocked a few baubles off the bottom!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Did I tell you that Bowie is going to train as a plumber  

last week when I was dying in bed....DH was having a shower and bowie went into the bathroom calling DH  and looking anxious (he does this funny worried look especially when we argue or the grey cat is about) and jumped up against the shower door.  Dh got out and bowie led him downstairs where the shower had leaked into the kitchen    How clever is Bowie?  I sent DH out to buy him a ready cooked chicken for his help    

I know I have lost it BIG TIME!!!!!!  I am logging off in a bit.

Have a good evening and Kerry if you NEED me ever....ring or text me  don't be sad on your own  .

SarahXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless Bowie...how clever is he! Think your onto something there!

Thanks sweetie, same goes for you hun  

Speak tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls   woke up feeling a bit   but have cheered up since  

thank god its Friday so I can wear comfy clothes again!!!!!  Although we are going out for dinner with friends tonight so doubt tracksuit bottoms will be suitable  

Hope you are all OK today.  Flower forgot to wish you happy b'day weekend b4 you left y'day   hope you have a good one and are currently snuggled up in bed


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I am having a really dumb day would you believe I have just forgot my password after all these years. It has completely gone!! thats what you get for falling asleep on the sofa at 7pm whilst dh rubs your feet. 

Thank god it is friday!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Staff xmas drinkies this lunchtime. I am going but not drinking as I am driving. But I will have one when I get home.

Oh and the little brummer passed it's mot!!

S xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls    Thank crunchie it is Friday 

Still no AF, think she might show today??!!  I am going out tonight so don't know whether to have a drink or not


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

tracy try not to worry I got absolutely smashed when I was  having dd. I didnt know I was pg and went on hols and got toally leathered on cocktails. she turned out ok


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

So busy, will try and pop on inbetween quotes and invoices!

Love y'all

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off shortly for our xmas booze up. 

If I dont get back on have a fab weekend. Only 10 more days to go until the big man comes!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just lost it at work and walked out!!!!  (only for 1/2 hour went for a drive to clear my head and have a cry) feel better now if a little


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun what happened? You don't need the stress at the moment!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Afternoon

Not much time to chat today.

Sarah.. what happened hun are you ok 
Kerry.. trust DBB to keep you busy on a Friday
Tracy.. I don't think a couple of drinks will hurt.

Well best get back to work boss has been ill since yesterday so I'm left with loads to do.

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, hope you are ok xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahhh Sarah, are you ok now?  I think you probably went back to work too soon!!

Kerry, are you still working hard?

Jane, how are you feeling?

Binty, working too hard as usual!!!

I think I will have a couple of drinks it has been a stressful week and very busy at work so need to relax, still no AF.........


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here   I just flipped after my boss made an insensitive comment....I DID come back to work too soon and get no thanks for it   just the person I am I suppose  

Gonna try and relax over the weekend....although we are out tonight, have to take kittens to vet Saturday (still peeing occasionaly so gonna get the injection Binty recommended) then off to see FIL in the afternoon and staying the night (oh joy!) having to do a mystery shopper on the way back Sunday at a pub.

Oh well nearly Christmas!!!!!  I have to work Friday 22nd until 1pm that will soon fly by won't it?

Tracy - where is af?    

Binty / Kerry - thanks for being concerned about me ......(and you too tracy)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still busy....bloody woman!  

Sarah..make sure you get some chill out time this weekend, you need it. I hope your boss apologised to you??

Tracy...have a few drinks and enjoy yourself, and stay  

Binty....Hope your bos recovers soon so you don't ahve as much to do next week! Any word about DH's job interviews?

Scratch...hope Xmas drinks was ok.

B3ndy...I guess your busy but at least its your last day!

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well and looking forward to xmas.

Take care 

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kim,

What a gorgeous picture! She's beautiful! Hope your both well.

xxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Thank you, we are well.  She is suffering from terrible colic in the afternoon poor thing, feel a little helpless, but apparently it passes at 3 months so halfway there now.

Hope your well.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless, hope it passes quickly for her. I'm fine thanks, ready for home now! And ready for my Xmas holidays, only 5 work get ups to go!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

3 work get ups for me woooohoooooooo then out of here for lots of goodies.

Still nothing to report on the old af watch but got the boobs from hell

How are we all??

S xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry, another busy one!!!  hope to be back over lunchtime. finishing weds so its very 
Had a lovely birthday 

Is everyone ok?  have i missed anything?

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

4 work get ups for me!!!!

Flower - glad you had a good birthday....no gossip really think we are all mad busy now although I can't be bothered.   when does your dh finish work?

SarahXXXXX

Scratch, Tracy, Kerry, B3ndy, Binty - Love you !!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I really cannot be arsed this morning! In fact can't be arsed with this week! DBB is here for most of it so that's bad from the offing! Oh well, 4 get ups for me then 2 lovely weeks off!

Hope your all ok. Sal....  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant even cross my arms now it hurts sooooo much and they weigh an absolute ton. Oh well we will know in the monring

Clear blue or first response??  What do we think


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Clear Blue.....definitely! 

I've got such bad indigestion, and my belly is really hard. Don't know what's going on there!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what have you been eating??

I have my graduation thingy this afternoon and all I want to do is go home and pee on a stick. But I am so scared I cant do it until dh is there in the morning. I am such a coward I said I will pee on it then he has to watch it


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Really busy today client has exchange contracts and wants to complete on 20th  

I've got 4 get ups then 3 days off then back to normal - no time off for me  

Scratch.. all I can say is clearblue all the way  
Kerry.. hope your stomach gets better soon hun

 Sarah, Flower, Janie, tracyb and anyone else I've missed  

Due to test tomorrow but too nervous so may try to wait till Wednesday morning.  CBdigital in the cupboard at home waiting.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

clearblue without a doubt!!! 

Kerry - when are you back to work hun....I finish on the 22nd and back on 2nd so only just over a week off for me  

Binty - read your other post hun and sending positive vibes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I ate rubbish yesterday cos of my hangover! A real munchies day! It only really started last night when we went to bed, I had an antibiotic then it started. God knows what it is! I'm sure it will pass.

Scratch....oh honey I'm thinking very positive thoughts for you. Hope graduation goes well this afternoon. Are you cap and gowned up??  

Sarah...I finish on 22nd and am back in on 8th! Nice two weeks off for me! DBB decided as a bonus to give us 4 days holiday for free! So they can have a break too, as they're not going away this year. 

Binty...what a pain being so busy this week! And only having a couple of days off next week. Boo...keeping everything crossed for you honey.

DH were talking and I think we might try IUI first before we shell out for IVF. Like Janie said before, its cheaper and less invasive, which appeals much more! We will book an appt in the new year and get the ball rolling. Will having IUI privately affect NHS listing for IVF? It shouldn't should it?

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like a plan Kerry. I wouldnt of thought it would effect your waiting list. But I would check first

I am off v v soon and wont be back until tomorrow. So keepthose fingers crossed chicks. Binty I am with you on the nerves

Kerry  Hope the dodgy tummy passes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey. Good luck...for this afternoon and testing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch and Binty  

I have very sore boobs too but my AF is due this week also.

Kerry, you know you went onto antibiotics - did this cold thing go on your chest?  my chest is really tight and i cant get a breath although my cold itself has gone.

The Pogues were fantastic on Saturday night, a really good laugh. We had a chinese first then went to the vip section of a bar in town and got the bus home at 4am!! 

Sarah, Tracey and B3ndy, how are you both?

I finish on Weds until 2nd Jan.  Dh handing his notice in on friday, will find out today how much notice he has to work before starting his new job


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. Hope I'm wrong but I thought that if you go private then you can't stay on NHS I'd check with your cons


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal have a nice afternoon, GL for testing  

Ohhh Kerry 4 days free holiday from DBB   enjoy every second!!!!  

I think I might have met bum today have really bad botty purps   ahhh well its keeping people out of my office, I am still   with work for some reason, fed up with people going on about christmas is just for kids therefore they should get more time off than people without kids....fecking hell that is so unfair what if we never have kids?  

Flower - 4am!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just seen Kim's piccy - Awwwww gorgeous!!

Jane, how you feeling chick?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....no Hun it didn't move onto my chest, and now I've had the tablets everything seems to have cleared up - cold, stomach and cystitis. I think you should go and get some antib's so your fine for Xmas.  So DH is taking the other job? Thats fantastic news!

Sarah....oh oh, Met   alert! He he he   Thats very insensitive of people saying that!

Binty...I'm not sure hun, I thought that it might just knock off one of your NHS goes, thats what I heard. 

Flower...do you know whether private tx would mean we have to come off St Mary's list?? 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower my niece has the same problem with her chest I have booked a doctors appointment for her....think you should do the same....


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls 

Well AF finally showed up yesterday!!!  I did another test Saturday morning and I was so down as the steroids were really getting to me and I wanted to stop but couldn't until AF showed up and then I have to come off them gradually.  I was relieved when AF finally showed up but I had a few tears last night, just fed up hearing about Christmas and seems little point without kids!!!  Feel a bit better today though  

Scratch, good luck with testing and def use clearblue every time!!!

Binty, also good luck when you test on Wednesday      

Kerry, I am glad you have decided to go for IUI, just double check with your PCT first.  Hope you are feeling better.

Sarah, hope your met bum isn't too bad.  I know what you mean about kids etc, but it was always going to be difficult for us both after what happened this time last year.  You just wait, this time next year.............

Flower, glad you had a nice birthday and don't work too hard!!!

B3ndy & Jane, where are you.....??


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry, every PCT has a different policy on private treatment, you should be able to phone them and check.  I managed to find a copy of my PCT policy online.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tracy...sorry AF got you hun, but glad you feel better. Thanks for the info, had a quick look on St Mary's website but couldn't find anything about their policy on Private treatment and its efect on NHS listing. We did ask at our last appt whether going private would affect our listing and she said she didn't think so, but obviously we need to confirm this with the IVF clinic. If we have IUI, not IVF, privately then that shouldn't affect our listing as its not IVF. Its so confusing!

 to you hun.
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

tracy sorry af got you hun.....yep its deffo our turn next year (that all us oldies!!) I have a good feeling we might have a few more BFP's this side of Xmas thou!!!!!    

Kerry - IUI sounds like a good  plan make sure you sort it out and get things moving   (feeling bossy today!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy 

Kerry, not sure about the NHS v Private hun sorry. if i can find out anything i will let you know.

my boss has written me a prescription out for some antibiotics so i'm going down to pharmacy now for them

might not be back until tomorrow now girls, got tons to do.  btw, i've got loads of emails on hotmail from some of you! is there anything important in them as no time to read through


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...I will honey, no 1 priority after Xmas I promise!

Flower...no hun, nothing important just us rambling! Hope the antib's help xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - yes we do lots of rambling don't we   wonder if b3ndy is still sleeping!!!!    I feel really achey and have v sore boobs   taken my last clomid tablet last night so must be the dreaded s/e had forgotten how bad they are.  I only ever took 5 cycles in total so had 1 cycle left in drawer and cons said now tubes have been OK'd I could take the last one...aparently I should never have been prescribed without having tubes checked   heres hoping it works this time    

Flower - what a great perk of the job save you going to the docs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its better than me having to go to the GP's thats for sure, but i still had to sit in pharmacy for half an hour, still at least I've started them now!!

I can't believe its xmas so soon !!!  

I'm working late tonight, it will make me a lot calmer for finishing Weds if I can get on top of it.  Then I'll nip to asda to get the beer and wine for xmas as I'm getting my food shop delivered on Thursday 

Will try and catch up with hotmail tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I ordered the whole lot yesterday with sainsburys being delivered Wednesday evening couldn't face going in what with all the crowds pushchairs etc


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't blame ya Binty, mine is coming Thursday at 1pm from Waitrose.  £5 delivery - well worth it just for the stress free shop!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to brave the supermarket  , although can probably get a lot in our local Coop, and they have an offer on a whole wheel of Brie! Mmmmmm.....

Flower...glad you've got the tabs hun, hope they help.

Sarah....lets hope this last cycle is lucky for you! I might do mine the cycle after Xmas! Yikes!

Binty...you don't have time to go anyway hun, your so busy!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello

Just manage to get on here at last.  haven't had time to read back though, hope you are all ok.  What have I missed?

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jane
I've hardly been here hun, hopeless at the moment. Work is just chaotic, i'm staying late to get straight so better sign off now girls. Jane hope you are feeling ok?  my SIL came down yesterday, she is about 8 weeks and has lost half a stone, can't eat and looks so pale. she has come out in a rash all over her body as well poor love.  I've told her I'm sure she will pick up soon and be glowing!

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now loads to do before I leave.

Will try to chat more tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off too, I know I only just logged on but I need to go home and have a sleep.

Will try and get more time on here tomorrow.

love Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just getting ready to leave work. I've ploughed through my emails!  I got an out of office from B3ndy, is she finished for xmas now?  says she is back on the 30th?

Jane dont worry chick, I know exactly how you feel, its so busy. 

catch ya tomorrow xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  - Scratch, have you tested?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

didnt need to. I got home with my test and started spotting before I had even unpacked it. So thats it for me


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning

Just got an email from scratch saying she started spotting   any news scratch?  We really need good news before Christmas.


I cannot wait to get out of here on Friday and crack open my sherry  

Jane - I am bossing you   to take it easy you need to slow down and think of your precious cargo....

Kerry - did you buy lager?

Binty - any news your end?

Tracy - you OK hun?  thinking of you ....guess we both feel the same at the moment  

B3ndy -  miss you lots where are you?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy has finished work now so she is probably still tucked up if she has any sense.

I am afraid it is all upto Binty now. Here's hoping she has more luck

s xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry scratch we must have posted at the same time


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry chick. I really dont know what I would do without you lovely ladies. But I dont know how much longer I can cope with this. Because I have had so long off ttc it seems to so much crueler now. I think I need to concentrate on dd for a while and just leave it alone


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scratch    

Sarah - you are right I do need to slow down.  Was in bed by 7.30 last night, was a tucked up watching telly!  Have only got today and tomorrow and then I finish for Christmas, cant wait to have a few days off and get a good rest.

Still not read all the posts I missed  .

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Scratch hunny       Thinking of you sweetie     Life is so [email protected]@dy cruel 

Kerry, i got my beer and wine from asda, no great offers on other than so many boxes for £20 or whatever it was. but it was lager we dont like such as Carling and Carlsberg.  So I got a box of San Miguel for £11, box of guiness for dh, corona and bud for me and some Strongbow and about 12 bottles of wine!!   Oh and gin! Have to be prepared because we have people landing on us all Xmas!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Scratch, sorry you have started spotting, i know how tough your first month back ttc again is.......

Sarah, I like you when you are bossy  

Jane, keep having some early nights

Flower, how are you feeling today?

Hi to Kerry, Binty & B3ndy 

I am doing ok today, just looking forward to finishing work on Friday and then starting BMS next week.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

my next bms will be new years eve and day dh wont know whats hit hm.

It is so bloody cold in here I want to go home and I have loads of work to do


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Scratch...so sorry again hun, really thought this could be it.  

Janie....glad your taking it easy honey, and glad your finishing tomorrow, you'll need the rest.

Flower...sounds like you've stocked up for the year!  

Sarah...didn't go to Asda, might send DH one day this week as I can't get there before Saturday! And I don't fancy my chances!  

Tracy...hope your OK honey and work has calmed down.

Binty...have you tested hun?

B3ndy....where are you missy??

Well, we watched Child against All Odds, and I cried my eyes out yet again! Even DH was a little down afterwards too. Probably not the best programme to watch. Was so happy for Yasmeena and DH though, twins! Start BMS tonight, don't know why! Going to my last Clomid cycle after Christmas. Could actually do two 50mg cycles, but think would rather stick to one 100mg otherwise I might not OV at all.

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I turned it off wasnt brave enough. I watched that Driving lessons from the night before I think Julie Walters is just sooo funny. And had a sneaky mini mince pie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

to be honest I haven't watched any of them.....even thou I really wanted too.....just trying to forget IF and TTC as it takes over your life doesn't it?

We start BMS Christmas Day althou I reckon I won't ov until NYE unless the met changes that


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooh bring the new year in with  a bang


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Lovelies

Scratch.. sorry AF got you hun was really hoping it would be your month  
Sarah..  sending you loads of    that you will be our first New Year BFP
Kerry..  I'd send your dh it will be packed on Saturday
Flower.. sounds like your going to have a smashing xmas & New Year  
B3ndy..  how are you hun?
Jainie.. glad to hear you are going to start resting up

Well got up late this morning so didn't test will try to test tomorrow morning but I'm just too scared incase I get BFN  

Best get on loads of work to do

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I watched it last night, it was so sad, me and DH both cried and then my Mum phoned and she was in tears too.  Think that was the last one last night.

Its freezing in here today, cant seem to get warm.

Scratch & Sarah - you better stay in on NYE, looks as though you will both be busy!  

Binty - you must have posted while i was typing, sending you so much luck for tomorrow


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty

Janie - we usually stay in NYE!!!!  Think we have friends round for dinner this year


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the last nye we went out was the millenium. I hate it when you get everyone drunk kissing you yuk

I am off for my xmas lunch with work mate in a bit. So i might not get back on hic hic!!

Binty  I am keeping everything crossed for you hun

I just want af to show up proper now. the spotting has stopped and I am back in limbo. But I know she isnt far away

S xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We're spending NYE with my parents and my best friend, her hubbie & son, her parents (who are BF's with mine) and her sister and hubbie and 3 kids. I can't wait. We're just having a meal and drinks, should be lovely.

I can't wait for a new year to start, the sooner this one is finished the better!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

here here

the one very good thing from this year was meeting my lovely ff


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

Scratch - sorry to hear about the spotting arriving...but are you still going to test? it could be implantation spotting...dont give up yet chick!  

Binty -    for you too.....are you feeling  ?

Flower....you got to the top of that mountain of work yet? Tomorrow's your last day isn't it?

Kerry ...how you feeling now hon? are the anti-biotics kicking in yet? Know what you mean about the   last night whilst watching 'Child against all odds'....i was bawling it with both happiness and sadness...those women deserved a medal just for putting their bodies through so much going for so many IVF cycles.

Sarah - you made me laugh this morning.....you and your sherry!!   ....Only a week off work is a bit of a bummer. Have you made sure your dh is getting everything ready for you? howz his job hunting going? HOpe you're feeling better and able to do your trousers up this week! 

Jane - hi ya chick - any nausea kicking in yet? haven't you got your scan on thursday? how exciting!!

Tracy - been reading back at posts - sorry to hear it was a bfn for this month....you don't sound like you've let the old witch get the better of you though...so    for your next cycle.!


Well - sorry wasn't around y'day - apart from making the most of the start of my Xmas hols with a lovely lie in til 8    when the blinkin builders set to with the hammers     and BOY did they get down to it - walls out EVERYWHERE - ceilings - floors down.....old bathroom now out too...our kitchen has well and truly gone - we're living in just two rooms in the whole house...our make shift kitchen consists of a section of tongue and groove ceiling cut down from our old kitchen and balanced on a sideboard in the hallway with the microwave, toaster and kettle balanced on top!  ....apart from our bedroom and the living room there is SH**E EVERYWHERE...will text pics later for a peek...looks like we're in the middle of the Blitz!!
The hospital are mucking me about with the IUI too which made me sooooo   y'day...coz they've moved to a new site (yeah great timing just before Xmas!) they're now telling me the labs may not be up and running in time for me in the New Year and so don't really want to give me the drugs....told them in no uncertain terms that it was MY decision whether or not I wanted to go ahead...afterall my af may be delayed this month with all the stress at home...but to write me off already without even giving me a prescription i think is wrong...so   the nurse this am and am going later in week to pick up the prescription finally!! blinkin NHS - why is NOTHING straight forward?!!

phew - sorry for rant! Missed you all!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Rant ahead chick

I did test anyway as the spotting stopped and got a bfn. SO just waiting for the witch to arrive good and proper


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad your back hun! Thought you must have been busy yesterday. What a nightmare with the house! Where are you and DH spending Christmas then? Glad you gave the hospital what for! Your right, it is your decision! Cheeky monkeys! Good to have you back!   I'm feeling much better thanks, although have had dreadful indigestion feeling for two days now, its horrid. I'm sure it will pass.

3 more work gets ups to go!  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

2 more get ups for me woooohoooooo and I am off in 5 mins for my big xmas lunch yum yum


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw - sorry Scratch!! but that's not to say you won't get your wish soon hon!! stay   ....what have they got planned for the xmas lunch? the full works? yum yum!!

Kerry - we're going to my folks - whose house has no roof right now!!!!!!!!   so from one poo hole to another!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh no! I'm sure you'll have fun though!

Just written all my addresses into my new diary! How organised am I!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - get you!! must admit i bought the new 2007 diary for my filofax a while back and already written some dates in...i'd be lost without that!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have bought a lovely cat diary for 2007 

Awww am I the only one off for just a week?   actually Binty is in between Xmas and NYE so I shouldn't moan really .......be nice to have a break  

B3ndy - nice to have you back hun   nearly opened the sherry last night but resisted    just had a cheese and tomato WHITE baguette and a doughnut for lunch   ahhh well its christmas


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Mrs S.....  .....  at the WHITE baguette!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

i feel so FAT and sleepy now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmm - sleep - the one thing that's STILL in one piece at ours is the heating so I've got it up full blast and am sitting in the living room wiht the eyelids sloooooooooowly shutting!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh you lucky thing!  We are on a budget here cos of DH and we have oil fired central heating so we have to be careful as don't want to have to order another tank of oil just yet!!!!  Dh has been out in the forest collecting wood for our wood burner   we recently had some new windows fitted (ordered before DH lost his job!) and that has made our old barn much warmer....the curtains don't move when the wind blows now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

does your dh chop his own wood?.....with an axe and everything?  ...how cool is that!
do you recommend wood burners? we're thinking of getting one for our new living room.....


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. Wish I was at home am so tired
Sarah.. would love to have a proper wood fire but not allowed as we are in a smokeless zone
Kerry.. Missy organised   

On constant knicker watch no sign yet of old  .  Went out to get lunch it was [email protected]@dy   I'm going straight home after work as have pressie to wrap. Will have to send dh out the room so I can wrap his going to nip to Gap on way home and get him a nice jumper to go with the trousers I bought at the weekend.

Got my Xmas lunch tomorrow I've promised dh I won't drink just in case 'you know what' and got sainsburys delivery tomorrow evening form 9-10 so will have to be composementous (sp)otherwise I might give the turkey to the cats  

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't wait for my 2 week xmas break! Lovely!

We were really naughty and had chippy chips for lunch! Yum! With some mushy pea's and bread! Very bad 

My Dr just rang to say that my sample came back as positive for an infection, and did I need more antib's. I said things had cleared up so should be fine. Nice of her to ask though! I was praying she was going to say I am pregnant! When I said that to DH he said that's what he was hoping too!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. it's weird how we can get our hopes up   go enjoy yourself the diet can start in the New Year


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry   

binty -    at the turkey in the cat....brings a whole new meaning to the phrase ' your dinner's in the dog' !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey girls
sorry, tried to get on FF at lunchtime and it wouldnt let me!!

B3ndy, nice to see you about chick    
Binty   and  at the turkey!!  my food shopping is coming thursday morning, so glad I don't have to fight my way through the supermarket, it was mad enough last night
Scratch hope youre enjoying your lunch 
Kerry, get you, mrs organised 
Tracey, how you doing mrs 
Jane, make sure you get lots of rest over xmas 
Sarah, thats fab about cutting up your own wood. you sound like you live in a different country from me!! 

I havent watched any of the child against all odds, i've filled my sky+ with them though to watch in the new year. must say I'm enjoying my break from ttc etc, this month has been heaven.

Has anyone seen eastenders? the GP whose hubbie has got his mistress preggers and she is having IVF

Yeah last day tomorrow so will be on to wish you all a very merry xmas xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm back, sorry I have missing for a few hours, got fed up with being in the office with the builders and not being able to get anything dine properly so I went to John Lewis to get the last few Christmas pressies.

Kerry -  . Chippy chips and mushy peas......yum.  Binty's right, sod the diet its Christmas!

Binty - how you feeling?  Sending lots of    your way

Scratch - I guess you have gone now, hope the xmas lunch was nice.

Flower - are you still snowed under with work?

B3ndy - wish I was at home too, I could actually nod off now!

Sarah -    at the curtains moving when the wind blows.

Well the hospital just called and said I am booked in for 10.30 on Thursday in the ante-natal clinic.  I have just called CARE to see if I can re-arrange my scan that I was due to have there as there is no point in having 2 scans on the same day, hopefully they will let me go in a couple of weeks time instead then I get to see whats going on at 8 weeks.  Am just waiting for them to call back.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower you must have posted while I was typing -  

Tracy - good for you, not letting the witch get the better of you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Let us know what they say Jane 

I am so snowed under, I am at least almost at a "normal" level now and caught up.  I had 32 answerphone messages left in 2 hours earlier.  I can't answer the phone and do all the typing, only one thing at a time   Might stay later again x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice new pic Jane!!!

Might be back in a bit, if not see you all tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Chips were lovely! trying to persuade DH to go to the movies tonight, I want to see Deja Vu. See what he says when I get back.

Janie...lovely picture hun. How exciting having your first scan, it must be a wonderful feeling.

Flower...glad your getting on top of things honey.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh Kerry let me know what the film is like, I want to see that too.

To be honest I am a little scared about Thursday, no thats not true, I am terrified!!!!  I just hope everything is OK


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower! have a lovely chilled out evening chick...and then it's     time for you from tomorrow!!

Jane - I know it's easier said than done hon but try to stay chilled and think of all the good things about Thursday ....it'll be a day you'll never forget!! and for all the right reasons!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

isn't it strange how different we all are?  I can't believe how excited you get over DH chopping logs with an axe   I bought him one when I moved him out of the city    In our first house (a rented 2 bed cottage) we only had an open fire as heating so I hated having to light it daily and clean it out!!!  Now we have a wood burner its much cleaner and heats our living room which is a massive room with high ceiling no problem!  B3ndy - get one!!!!  Ours is multi fuel and can use coal too.  Do you have a countrywide store in your area?

Janie -    GL for your scan let us know how you get on 

Flower - How busy are you?  Staying late again  

kerry - Chippy Chips mmmmm might have some for tea   stop showing off cos you have 2 weeks off  

Binty -     GL for testing....have you still got a metal mouth?

I am logging off in a while...had a rubbish day everyone has been so miserable DONT THEY KNOW ITS CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww thanks hun, I just almost burst into tears when I read your post, think I am feeling a little emotional at the moment.    

Flower - hope you manage to get everything done and don't have to stay late again tonight.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, we must have posted at the same time, see ya tomorrow    Sorry you had a rubbish day


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....you will be fine honey. Think how exciting it will be to get the first glimpse of bean!

Sarah....  two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off two weeks off !!!!!! Sorry! Your lounge sounds lovely. I'd love to live in a converted barn, keep having this premonition about living in a country house!

B3ndy...got your text hun! What a nightmare!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - have you got 2 weeks off


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did I not mention it?? He he he


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mmmmm, let me think, ahh yes I think you did


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

2 [email protected]@dy weeks off my ar$e I am gonna phone DBB and tell her you really want to come in and see her in her nightie eating mince pies......  I bet DBB2 will be pi$$ed for 2 weeks  

Our barn is wonderful its just too big for us two....we need to fill it up with children or cats   trying to persuade DH to visit cats protection over christmas ...hes not having it at the moment


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Janie.. try not to worry too much as B3ndy said it will be a wonderful day
Kerry.. is Deja Vu the same one as the book (darn forgotten who the authors name  ) and lucky you having 2 weeks I've only got Mon-Weds off  
Sarah.. yep still got the metal mouth but comes and goes now    Tell them all to sod off and go home early
Flower.. have a good evening
B3ndy.. hope the builders aren't annoying you too much and your nice a cosy at home.

1 hour to go the off home to start wrapping pressies.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - how long you got off over Xmas??    

Janie - just get thee home and feet up chick!! remember to milk this for the next seven and a half months!!

Binty - i've done all the kiddies pressie wrapping but not started on dh or my folks.....you wouldn't believe how many children I have to buy for ....hopefully one day it'll be my turn!!

Sarah   nite nite hon.....we've seen a few logburners in magaziines but i'm sure dh will need another couple of months to research it properly!!  

Just been clearing up the worst of todays c**p...til I opened the airing cupboard and saw all my lovely recently washed and ironed WHITE SHEETS/DUVET COVERS covered in s**te!!!!!!!!!  ...dh grovelled and said he'd completely forgotten to look in there and clear it first...mmmm MEN!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....  DBB will look like  amince pie by the time we get back! And your right DBB2 is already [email protected]@ed for Christmas! He's an idiot, is ill with cold, and has V high BP so has new meds, and is STILL drinking! Its ridiculous!

Binty....sorry honey, do you get sick pay??  Ring in next week and say you've got the lurgy! I would if I got sick pay!  I've still got lots of wrapping to do too, pain in the  

B3ndy....only 2 weeks hun   Oh no, poor you and your lovely clean washing! DH's are hopeless with things like that!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right I'm off lovelies....have a nice night  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just stayed an hour, off now phew!

Jane, try not to worry chick, think of it as excitement not scary 

See you all tomorrow.  Binty 

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nite nite Kerry!! hope you manage to convince your dh to go to the flicks! 

c-ya Flower

I'm off to get my last bits and pieces of xmas shopping - and then staying over at folks tonight to get away from the dust and dirt for a night....so won't be on til later tomorrow.

til then chicks

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm off too now, going home to have a little nap!  Have a lovely evening everyone  

Binty              

Jane xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just finished missed you all

Thanks for the    will log on first thing and let you know how I get on

Nite nite

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty any news yet?

Spotting has started again so af def on its way. Oh well bring on the booze

How are we all today? 1 more work get up wooohooo 

a very very cold winters morning though and I am loving it. DH came home with a scarf and gloves set for my boss and I have nicked them he has got to go and get something else for her now. I didnt buy her a pressie and she brought me one in yesterday typical

Lunch was lovely  tiger prawns followed by hoisin duck noodle stir fry lovely 

I will stop rambling now I need a warm drink the boiler was playing up this morning so no heating and it isnt exactly hot in here either. Oh well Dad has his head in the boiler as we speak. It never rains but pours doesnt it I dont think I can afford another disaster after the bill for my car!!

s xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Peeps

Sal - your lunch y'day sounds delish  ...hope your dad fixes your boiler   why do these things always go wrong @ christmas  

Binty - any news    

B3ndy - OMG I don't know how you are coping at the moment  

Kerry -can't believe DBB and DBB2 I was telling DH about them last night  

janie - hope you had a nice relaxing evening........  

Flower - are you in work today or have you finished now for christmas?

Tracy - hey hun  hope you are OK  

I am sooo not in the mood for work today  

Found out y'day that a friend is 16 weeks pregnant, shes 40 and had a stillborn baby in 2005 and a m/c @ 9 weeks in the summer so I am really pleased for her.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Chick

thats good news about your friend. It always seems easier when it happens to someone who really deserevs it ( thats sounds really horrid but you get my drift)

B3ndy's house looks like a war zone. Rather her than me!!

My feet are freezing and yes Flower has finished now lucky monkey

s x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

I am doing ok thanks, just looking forward to finishing work on Friday, then off until 2nd Jan, DH has to work just Thursday next week, so plenty of time for BMS  

Binty, any news yet       

Sarah, good news about your friend  

Scratch, I hope AF shows up properly soon so you can move on to next cycle.

Kerry, how are you feeling today hun?

B3ndy, you are probably still tucked up in bed at your mums!!

Jane, hope you had another early night!!

I am busy this morning, but should have some free time later to chat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nope! unfortunately still here today, finish at 4pm hopefully 

Oil light came on car whilst driving down the motorway. hope i can get home  Everyone seems to think when the warning light comes on its telling you that you are running low, it doesnt mean its empty!!

Sarah, lovely about your friend.   Like Scratch says, some people you are really happy for.  I got told another pregnancy announcement yesterday, so thats about 5 for this year; one very good friend, one friend, SIL, friend of a friend and a work colleague.  Great eh!  I will be glad when the year is over.  Lets hope 2007 brings us all some better news.  The only good thing is Janie!  And of course Bev and Kim 

B3ndy, sounds like you are in the middle of a bombsite chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

Had a nightmare morning! My water pump is broken for a start so engine overheats and no heat in the car! Got up late, had to straighten hair as looked like I was wearing an afro....broken down car on dual carriage way, then an accident blocked off my usual route, took detour round Wilmslow only for my temp light to come on warning me to stop the engine, then a rubbish truck trying to reverse blocked the road. Finally made it in, without even having put my face on! NIGHTMARE!!!!

DH just rang to say our info from MFS has arrived, so will look through that tonight. Mechanic has taken my car away to be fixed, and will have to take it in on sat for tyres...its non stop!

So everyone ok?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh gosh Kerry you poor thing    hope you have put your face on now  

Flower - not sure about the oil light thing you should pop out and check your manual just in case......

Tracy - glad you are OK hun

Sal - its [email protected]@dy freezing today isn't it?  Very foggy too but I like it!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls have just posted this on main board but it has come up that it has been marked for deletion   any idea why? 

Hi all,

Some of you may remeber me from earlier on in the year as i was on clomid back in january. After taking clomid for ONE cycle they told me not to bether anymore as if it didn't work first time it probably wasn't going to!      

I took clomid for an extra month without the docs knowing but it was unsuccessful and i didn't feel comfotable continuing treatment against their wishes. Hard thing to know you have drugs in the cupboard to get you pg and being told not to take them  

I have seen quite a few names on here that i remember well and was kinda hoping that you'd had all your wishes come true. Hope you don't mind me putting in an appearance again and jumping back on the clomid bandwagon- if af arrives this month we are back on clomid!  

Hayley x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Just popping on quickly tested this morning and got   so looks like its all over this year  

Probably won't have time to log on later as going to Xmas lunch

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hayley, you back on clomid then?  I'm actually off them now, but hanging around on the boards here as I dont know where else to go!!!

Oh Binty   has AF actually arrived though? 

Kerry, what a nightmare. Why does everything happen at once and always just before xmas.  Two people have just told me that they house heating has broken down in the night.

I've decided to book the 2nd Jan off as dh starts his new job on the 3rd, that way i only have to use 2 days hols (tomorrow and the 2nd) and it makes 2 weeks off   

Dh has sorted the oil out for me, someone in work who knows about this kind of thing has got it on the works fuel card for me


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. sounds like a nightmare journey - hope your day gets better
Flower.. good news about the oil
Scratch.. my boiler keeps going out as well not sure whats causing it so FIl (plumber) is coming round today to have a look
Sarah.. good news about your friend
B3ndy.. hope your nice and warm at your parents

Af not arrived yet but not getting my hopes up now she's bound to arrive by tonight. 

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Flowerpot- yep back on clomid this month if af arrives! I'm sure the girls don't mind you being here still!

I am really looking forward to it- still think it would have worked before if they hadn't told me to stop  

Hi everyone else- hope you don't mind me gatecrashing again!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OOh Hayley I am backon the clomid probably tomorrow. God help the world!!!

Binty  I am so sorry you got a bfn but it isnt over yet chicken

Dad says my boiler is fixed now hoepfully. 

Kerry  My car cost me £500 yesterday and I still have to pay £200 in Jan as that is the insurance excess and it needs taxing. I am so not happy with my car at the minute. I am going looking on Saturday with my Dad at a new one. Maybe a 307 I am sure B3ndy's dh will tell me if that is crap or not

We have just been gossiping about all the horrid women who work here so I feel all relaxed now I have unloaded all my moans for the year.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Scratch- maybe we won't be too far apart to be cycle buddies then-   due 23rd- 27th for me

psml at you moaning about the horrible ladies at work- does you good though!  

Kerry- what car have you got at the minute? i hate it when cars play up- normally at a really inconvenient time too   I like the 307's especially the coupe. I was looking at the 206cc a few months back but it is not as nice compared to the 307 inside -good luck car hunting!

Binty- yours was one of the first names i checked back on when i joined the board again. Really sorry that you got a bfn but like scratch said- it ain't over yet. remember


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am nipping out for a bacon sarnie I could eat a buttered monkey. I cdidnt even have time for a cup of tea this morning pratting about with the boiler


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just worked out i should be due AF today/tomorrow, obviously depending on if being off clomid makes a difference.  could do with it coming today/tomorrow as from Friday onwards got days and nights out!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Flowerpot- we all due af at the same time then ish! Me you and scratch- lets hope at least one of us gets a bfp for christmas!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no chance of me hun, I can't get preggers now as I don't ovulate without clomid.  I am loving my break from ttc though have to tell you


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

have they told you how long you will have to wait for your ivf flowerpot?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got another 2 years approx on the NHS list but were looking into private in the new year. Just having a few months break from it all first, recharge our batteries etc


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I must admit flowerpot, as much as i hated it at the start, the break did both of us good and although i feel like we've 'wasted' a few months we feel so much more positive now and refreshed-  good luck with your treatment, lets hope it comes around quickly for you x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
just to let you know that Sarah has just text me. they are experiencing computer problems at work so can't get on FF.  She said happy xmas but that might just be to me as she knows I finish today, I think she is working upto Friday so should be on tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hayley...welcome back hun! Glad you feel refreshed and ready to start again. I'm also off Clomid now but feel at home here and would miss my girls too much to mvoe anywhere else! I ahve a Fiat stilo, and have discovered that they are naff! Heard lots of bad things about them. My sister has the same car and she's had loads of probelms too, I'm going to start looking for something else after Xmas!

Flower....did I mention I'm off for 2 weeks   I'm not organised with food and drink though, still ahve to go shopping!

Scratch....Now found out that its not the water pump, its the [email protected]@dy radiator! Great, more money. So with that and 4 new tyres its going to cost me a fortune, 5 days before Xmas! Not happy  

Binty...sorry your got BFN hun, hope the witch stays away and its turns positive for you  

B3ndy...you around today missy? How's the building site?

Sarah...you back on yet hun??

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, I've heard loads of bed reports about Fiat's hun, my dh wouldnt let me look at them when I was changing my car.  German cars are good, this is my 2nd VW (golf) and dh has had a VW passat and now an audi and *touch wood* all have been great.  I'm off 2 weeks too now   When do you finish again and until when?  I've booked the 2nd off now, back on the 3rd


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah my parents have always had VW or Audi, and DH has a Passat.Think I'll got for one of those next time! Just got little car back....£197.68!! Now got the tyres to sort out!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

howdy girls - or is it the Passat gang?  ...my dh has got one too and loves it (although has put 1000's of miles on it with all his travelling)

Flower - you must be excited being just minutes away from your hols! Dh decided to take the other job then....good for him....did his present company take the news ok?

Kerry - what a bummer about your car! I've got a Seat Ibiza...it's only 4 years old but is now starting to have lots of niggling problems with it which like you say - all cost money!!   Just what you need in time for Xmas!

Scratch - dh gives a   to a 307....asked how much you should expect to pay but I didn't know whether you were looking at a brand new one or something a little older...let me know and I'll bend his ear. Glad to hear your heating is sorted - it's blinking FREEZING at ours!! but that's no surprise with the whopping holes and lack of windows that we have!!

Binty - sorry to hear it's a bfn hon...was hoping to see good news from you today. Here's to 2007 chick! 

Sarah - just seen Flowers message about your computers so may not hear from you today...hope you're ok...and whipping everyone up into a real   frenzy down in the South West! catch up tomorrow chick!

Tracy - when do you finish for xmas chick (sorry if you've already posted that but i'm feeling a little   today living between the two houses - don't know whether i'm coming or going!!)

Last but not least - welcome back bubblicious!!

NEARLY done all my Xmas shopping now - was out at Lakeside til 11pm last night!  God I felt sorry for the people working in the stores being open til that time...and it was RAMMED! Anyone got any idea where I can buy some nice plain eggcups?....it's proving a bit of a   at the mo. House is still a ****e tip but i've given up worrying now - not even got a tree up this year as nowhere to put it! ....still keep telling myself it'll be worth it in the end....even if I end up   by the end of it all!!


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya B3ndy hun
I am getting excited now!  I'm almost straight, well straight enough that I'm happy leave what I'm leaving without stressing too much.  Out of here at 4pm, just need to ring my boss and hope that he hasn't remember something last minute that I need to do !!  
Yeah, his current job were ok, most of them said they were really sorry to see him go and that they thought he was doing a great job but they understand his reasons.  He finishes on friday and starts the new job on the 3rd.  He is using hols for next week so still gets paid up till the end of the month


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that sounds good about dh flower.....the fact he'll have to work less hours and better paid is obviously a bonus too! ....is it nearer home too?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah it is, it will still take about the same time (half hour to 40 mins) but its less mileage and also not through "the tops" so not as bad weather in Winter.  I think the finishing at 1pm on a friday was a massive bonus 

just phoned my boss and he said have a nice christmas and didnt give me anything to do wooo-hoo!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - well fingers crossed he's happy in his new job hon....hope your boss has already left you your Xmas vouchers too chick!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i got a cheque this year   will be taking it down the pub on friday   just hope this chest infection shifts as I'll still be on antib's!!

Tomorrow having food shopping delivered and tidying the house up so its all ready for xmas


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be going in about 5 mins girls, I would just like to say to you Golden Oldies that I love ya lots and thank you for everything you have done for me this year, I wouldnt have got through a lot of it without you.

Wishing you all a wonderful happy Christmas  and see you on the 3rd

I will probably pop on dh's laptop at some point, when he is out or at the match or something so you should hear from me xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have a super dooper fan dabby Xmas chick....and here's hoping 2007 is a happy and bump filled one for you and your dh

       


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower, have fab Xmas and New Year. I'm back in on the 8th so see you then  

B3ndy...gosh 11pm   Thats a late shopping trip! Just texted DH that I'd found some cars of our local car website, he wans't impressed!  

I just want to go now. Been sorting out Xmas presents for Clients all blinkin' day, nothing for us staff though! Cheeky mare! I guess she thinks giving us 4 days holiday extra is enough!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe Santa will bring you a new boss AND a new car for 2007 chick....aswell as a nice juicy bump!!

must dash - time to go and get the Xmas tree for my folks house!

'speak' tomorrow

love

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope so honey!

Love y'all, speak tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

last day for me wooooohooooooooooooooooooo

And talk about life coming full circle I start back on my clomid tonight. OMG here we go again

How are we all??

Jane your in my thoughts chick

S xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Binty ??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Scratch...One more get up to go! I struggled this morning, bed was so toasty! DBB out for now, although I'm not planning on doing much today anyway! Or tomorrow morning!  

Janie...thinking of you hoeny, and your friend.

Binty...any news hun?

B3ndy...How's the mad house??

Sarah...how's you missy?

Tracy...do you finish today or tomorrow hun?

Hayley...   

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya chick

Did you get your little car sorted?? I am going to look at a 307 and a new focus on Saturday. I fancy a 307 but might not ba able to afford new but you never know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi hun, just waiting to hear about my tyre's. Engine/radiator is fine now, so I had heat this morning!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good I hate cold cars. My dielsel one used to take so long to heat up I had got to work before the heat came through. Horrid!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats what mine was like this week! Glad its fixed now its so cold.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just had a mini lemon merange pie and banofee pie from waitrose yum yum yum yumy um


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning all! 

Bit of a late one for me this morning - My bed was too nice to leave too kerry! 

Sratch- good luck for the clomid hun- you'll be a few days in front of me!

Flower- you're tidying the house today aren't you? I did mine a couple of days ago propery- had my first inspection visit from the agent (we rent)
Well i've finished work now and not back until after the new year so i've been spending time doing my family tree! to behonest i've found it really interesting and i haven't found any skeletons in closets yet  

Morning to all i've missed! 

Who's on their last day at work then?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd love to do my family tree, might try next year. Lots of skeletons in our closets!  

I've got one mroe day at work, but only half day tomorrow. DBB still thinks we're going to London for DH's works do! I'll have to hide all afternoon and not answer the pone if she tried to catch me out!

We're going to do our food shop tonight, dragging DH with me!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Just a quick one as loads to do after yesterday's lunch.

Got home last night and met dh in the local, then home for the food delivery @ 9pm.  After we put all the food away I broke down and cried my eyes out telling dh he would be better off with someone who can give him kids easily.  I was so upset about the BFN yesterday dh was so sweet he just held me and kept telling me that he married me for me not because he only wanted kids and told me how much he loved me.

Woke up this morning and dh had covered the house in notes saying how much he loved me and it started me off crying again.

Got into work and AF arrived full flow so that's it for this year just hope next year will be better for us all.

Sorry for the me me post

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Aww binty you made me cry. Your dh sounds just like mine. They can be so sweet cant they.

Hayley I finish shortly and I cant wait. 

food shopping at 8am in the monring get it over and done with

Dh went to the TC lat night and he was there at 11pm and he said it was hammered


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Aw binty    sorry to hear about your [email protected] day hun, it was really nice whay DH did though, thats really sweet. You at work today?  i bet you just feel like sitting whatching tv or something. 
I really hope 2007 is your year (i'm sure it will be), and at least you can have a good old measure of tipple over xmas! (not that you really care about that i'm sure xx)

Kerry- to be honest i have had to concentrate on my side of family as partners family spreads quite far- his granfather had a bit of a problem keeping it in his trousers and he has kids all over the world(used to travel)  

Going to do my food shop tonight, having xmas dinner at home this year on our own, its the first time so it would be nice if we did get a   for xmas then we could grin at each other stupidly over christmas dinner! To be honest i'll be crying that many tears of joy into my dinner it probably wouldn't taste that good


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Binty,   . Your entitled to feel pants hun. And your DH is a sweetheart, he's right he married you because he loves you, having kids is just a bonus! Bless him with his notes, I leave DH notes all the time - in his sandwich box and in his case when he's goes away! Soppy thing! 

Hayley....gosh that would atek some investigating wouldn't it! When do you test hun?   thoughts for you. 

Scratch...I've heard TC is rammed all the time! Glad I haven't ventured there this year! I went to Sainsbury's on the way to work this morning for some bagels and its was soooo quiet, I think early is the way to go!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep dh went this morning and hence the 8 am dash tomorrow. then off for my eyebrow wax then a boozy lunch and dd has another party then home in front of the box with a picky tea and a very large glass of red. And dh has promised to do my feet


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know when to test- i'm so nervous this month, i really wanted it to be our month and i feel like i've already given up because i'm so pessimistic  

Scratch/Kerry- We went not so long ago, but a bit of a trek for us we're in the midlands. For my birthday BF took us there with spending money.We'll probably not brave it again until after the new year sales have died down tho, can be a bit manic can't it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hayley  I live within walking distance of the place and for the past 6 weeks it has been like a total car park round near me. I havent been in since our lunch date


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi ya chicks

just a quickie from me as I've logged on at my folks and they've got the slooooooooooooowest dial up network.....then it's off to hospital to get my prescription ready for jabbing Xmas Day/Boxing Day -    ...the low backache and sore (.)(.) so no doubt  will arrive in the middle of the starters and turkey course on Monday !!

anyhow nuff of me

Scratch - if i dont' get on before you go today - have a supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (sp! ) xmas ...wishing you and dh and dd a fab one and an even better 2007! Happy car hunting on Sat too!....dh says bid hard on the car as it's been a hard year for them and apparantly not many are going to make their sales targets ....so you're onto a winner there hopefully chick! feel free to text me if you need any more info!

Kerry - glad to hear car is better and you've not got long to go til the hols start!!   at dragging dh food shopping (that's where we're going in a bit!..and mine is going under PROTEST!)

Binty -   about last night and the  .....but glad your dh was there for you with lots of big hugs...make sure you spend some quality time together over Xmas!! 

Sarah- you there chick? or still got computer probs?

Janie - sending you lots of    for today - fingers crossed it goes ok chick!

Ola Bubblicious....Tracy....and anyone i've missed ....running out of time!


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't wait for Xmas dinner! And all the lovely turkey (yes I am back on turkey this year, well have been eating chicken most of this year so guess I'm only semi veggie now  ) sandwiches! And cheese, and nibbles......mmmmmm!

B3ndy.....  thought that   won't turn up for you either hun. 
Hayley...TC is madness, "total gridlock man" <----just like off the Malibu advert!!!! Yes I'm losing the plot...or will to live!  Nothig to do and 5hrs 10 mins to go!!! Yikes


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

nothing to do?- guess we'll have to keep you busy with fruitfull conversation then! Theres nothing better than being stuck in a (cyber)room with a load of emotional women on clomid is there?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls    

I have been busy this morning and I am finishing at 1pm as I have acupuncture this afternoon.  I am in tomorrow morning then my boss (a good friend) is taking me out to lunch.

Binty, I am so sorry honey, it gets so hard, but we will all get there      

Scratch, have a lovely Christmas, not long to go now!!

B3ndy, good luck with the injections, I hope AF is kind to you when she shows her face.

Jane, thinking of you honey     

Sarah, where are you  

I received a letter from Holly House yesterday confirming my 1st appointment for 27th Feb, a bit scary!!!  I will then have to wait around 3 months before I can start treatment.  I am still hoping to get a natural BFP before then.

Anyway better dash as still loads to do......


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Right Girlies

I am now well and truely out of here. I probably wont get on tomorrow as I have 101 things still to do and II have the devil child to try and calm down. 

Have a wonderful Christmas   and B3ndy  Keeping everything crossed for you chick  

S xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry Hayley almost forgot fingers crossed for you too chick

S xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thank you! have a lovely christmas and new year!!


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Clomid chicks.

I'm due to start tx in the new year, egg share icsi. Got to find £600 deposit for tx and drugs. Another lady on a different thread told me to ask gp for nhs prescription or ask some of you guys bout getting drugs cheaper somewhere else. Can you help?

Love Mouse x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Mouse,

I'm sorry but I have no idea where you might get your drugs from, I'm sorry I can't be more helpful. I don't know if any of the other girls might be able to help. Good luck for your treatment though  .

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Think you're all gone now but just thought I'd pop on to see how you got on today Jane....  it all went ok.

'speak' tomorrow peeps....if anyone's around!  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Don't know if anyone is around today   but I'm here till 1pm

xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning everyone  

Kerry, I am finishing at around 1pm too.  Hope you and dh have a relaxing Christmas and all your dreams come true.

B3ndy, good luck with the injections.

Binty, I hope you are feeling a little better today.

Sarah, how are you doing?  Have a relaxing Christmas and spoil yourself.

Flower and Scratch, not sure if you will be back on, but have a great Christmas.

Jane, how did it go yesterday?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning

Kerry.. I'm here until 2.30 then off home to finish wrapping pressies
Tracyb.. I'm feeling a lot   today thanks

dh took me to the pub last night and guess what I got really  surprised I haven't got a headache from hell this morning I so deserve it


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning Kerry, Tracy, binty.....

Looks like we are the last few left doesn't it? Everyone else will be sat at home with tipple and mince pies as we speak lol! 

I am at home, but got to do the last bit of shopping later- couldn't do it until today as i had to wait for wages! 

Hope you all have a very merry christmas and happy, bump filled new year!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got my food shop done last night, dragged DH with me! Its was manic but we were ruthless and just got in and out!

Can't wait to finish. Thanks for everything this year girls. I couldn't have got throught it without you all.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Peeps - Have I missed lots?  Not had time to read thru posts sorry....only got my PC sorted late y'day afternoon.

Hayley - I was just writing a post welcoming you back when PC crashed so 'welcome back hun'  

Binty - sorry to hear about BFN 

Kerry - Mmmmm Christmas Dinner....I am going to tesco @ 12 noon when I finish and taking my unemployed DH with me!!!!Boy he is in for a shock isn't he?  

B3ndy - when is af due hun?  How is the house?  

Sal / Flower - guess I have missed you now  

Tracy - I am doing OK hope you are too actually looking forward to Christmas with DH usually he is working most of it!!!!  We might be skint but at least we will be together  

Janie - hope you and beanie are OK sorry to hear your friends terrible news  

Right I have LOADS to do if I am going at 12noon so have a fab Xmas and New Year - lets hope 2007 is 'our' year!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Just done my good deed for christmas! I had some xmas cards through for a previous owner but they were from australia. I thought it was such a shame for them to not reach her so i went online, found the australian white pages, got the number of the man that sent it and rang him! Gawd knows how much that cost me    I'm sure he was probably a bit miffed too cause its 10pm there at the mo  
Anyway at least shell have her xmas cards this year!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd just like to say thanks for being my FF. I really appreciate all the help and advice you have given me over the past year.

Have a super Christmas and here's to 2007 being our year  

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....my DH wasn't happy about coming to Tesco last night! I'm sure it will open DH's eye's!! He he he....

Hayley...aw bless thats so nice!

BInty....your welcome hun, same goes for me as said.


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

hello , long time no speak! hope you are well see you are starting injections are you on the IUI,where are you having it. I have beentold cant have IUI coz DP now has low  so we ar gonna start icis in jan at isis colchester, wish you a merry xmas Jo -Riffraff xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

hello to you all...a little late but wishing you all a very merry christmas and extra good luck in 2007.
Kai is now 13 weeks...time flies!!!
love gossips.xx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Sorry to crash this thread.

*JANIE I am trying to PM you, but your inbox is full!!!*


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

ooops, I'll delete some now.  Thanks Sooty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey there chicks

if you're anything like me you'll be fed up with the Quality Street by now and getting cabin fever - though I'd rather not have been up at 5.30am today for work   ...bit of a shock to the system after laying in til 11am every day since Dec 18th!!

Thought I'd update peeps on what's going on with me so far...started jabbing on Boxing Day after the wicked witch turned up on Xmas Day morning!! (cowbag!) only to be told the following day by the hospital that I couldn't have my treatment in Jan coz during their farce of a move the wrong equipment had been fitted.....BUT I didn't let it lie....took it up with my PCT who went up high, and after much tooing and frooing and lots of apologetic calls to me during this week, it looks like i may now get it afterall. I shall find out when have scan next week...so fingers crossed. 
(btw - like you said Jane the jabbing isn't that bad afterall  )

Wishing you all a VERY happy 2007

lots of love

B3ndy
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey B3ndy  

Yep that is exactly how i feel infact I am now trying to get DH off his PS2and into his wellies for a long walk in the forest...then back for some MORE BMS  

Think today or tomorrow is ovulation day (got my +OPK y'day!) we have BMS'd every other day then we are doing  that egg chasing sperm theory which is on the day of +OPK and the following 2 days is that right?

Glad things are sorted (hopefully) with your IUI....I really hope its 'our' year (thats all us oldies BTW) as I can't cope with another year of this madness    I broke down Christmas morning and   DH just didn't know what to do!!!!  I am OK now though  

Have a nice day at work, I am looking forward to getting back to work on Tuesday   DH is starting his new job Tuesday too so won't see much of him for a couple of months thank god for IUI!!!!    as long as he can pop by the hospital with his sperm I will be  

Catch you later!

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hon - sorry to hear about the   on Xmas Day...but it's only natural after what happened last year, it must be a horrible time of year for you...but next year WILL be different!!
Fab news on the job front for hubby....is he looking forward to it?
The 'Deanna Plan' is to do the deed on the day of a +opk...then for the next two days...miss a day and then give it one more go. I'm quite glad I won't have any of that this month - though i'm not sure when or if we should be doing the deed at all?? I guess it doesn't matter if it's before scan day but think we have to get dh to abstain for few days before basting...forgot to ask about that! 
We're sort of back home after being at folks for two weeks, even though home is still a bomb site. But coz my bro is down for New Year we've had to come back for a few days and then pop back to theirs for food.....at least I can shower back at mine though!!  
Happy walking  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm haven't managed to get out for our walk as its pi$$ing down AGAIN ....however I have got DH doing some housework whilst I am on here!!!!

Not sure I am gonna be able to manage the final BMS as that would be Tuesday and DH starts work on nights that day   so I guess y'day, today and tomorrow will have to do (oh and Monday instead of Tuesday!!)   sound like a right nympho don't I?

Are you busy at work today?  

I expect you will have to abstain like when doing a SA won't you? 

What are you up to for NYE?  We have friends over for dinner.........he is a head chef so I always feel under pressure!!!!!  I am doing Garlic and Chilli King Prawns, Three Cheese Ravioli with Tomato sauce and Drambuie Coffee desert....ALL made by ME!!!!!   lets hope it all goes to plan!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at your sessions!... I bet your dh isn't complaining!! (my dh says he's forgotten what it's like after my 'strike' last month  )
I guess I'll find out on TUesday at my scan what I should do...or if Janie's around at some point I'll pick her brains  
NYE we're going to a family 'do' at my folks...got a branch of the clan coming round who enjoy a drink or two or three and are always up for a good giggle...luckily no food involved...your menu sounds YUM!! homemade pasta too - very impressed!!

well - that's me nearly done for the day ...though back in tomorrow at 6am  

Have a VERY Happy New Year hon....and here's to LOTS of good news in 2007! 

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh a couple of years ago someone bought us a pasta machine for christmas and I do actually use it!!!!  It tastes so much nicer 

If Janie isn't around why don't you post on the IUI board I am sure someone on there might be able to help?  (not that I am trying to get rid of you or anything!!)

Anyway I just popped on cos I am sooooo bored we haven't done a lot over the break and I am about to kill DH!!!  Thank god he starts a new job next week if he had been unemployed any longer we would have started divorce proceedings I am sure!!!

Happy New Year !!!!!

Sarah


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

HI sarah-  not many about at the mo so i thought i'd save you from talking to yourself  

just popped on to say well done you on the pasta front- i would end up in way too much of a mess and stress if i tried my own  

by the way- if you do feel the need to kill DH- make sure you extract all the    first  

been reading up on a few things today- can't seem to keep my mind off ttc lately since i went back on the clomid. I am pleased that i don't have as many SE this time round tho- only 4 hot sweats last night and a bit of ovarian pain. 

Good luck to DH for his new job- its always horrible first day its like starting a new school with little cliquey groups, although women tend to be worse than men lol  

happy new year!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy did you get my email re the BMS?  DH thought it was a bit strange that I was telling you when we had BMS, but I have explained that there are no secrets on here  

Didn't manage to post today until just now.

Sarah - get you with your homemade pasta, sounds delish!

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS - lets hope all our dreams come true in 2007.

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Jane - I got your email thanks chick...believe me that probably won't be the last of my questions whilst taking these jabs!.....don't know about you but I feel SOOOOOO much more hormonal on them than when on clomid...I even started to   last night when dh told me he'd eaten a packet of my favourite wine gums whilst I was napping!! How   is that?!! I just started welling up again minutes ago, and seconds before going to air, whilst thinking of what the New Year may or may not hold!...I need to get a grip ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww B3ndy I have missed you again hun. I can sympathise about the hormonal stuff I took my last clomid for this cycle on xmas day and i have been like a raving loony. I forgot just how badly these drugs can mess with your head. 

and to make matters worse my Aunt died on boxing day and even though we knew it was coming it was still hard. We went to see her xmas eve and it made my mum cry. I dont know which wa sworse seeing my aunt like that or my mum(who is the hard one) cry. I felt so bad after that. but luckily I have dh and dd and they have been wonderful. So hopefully 2007 will be much better.

I am cleaning like crazy. I cant see the new year in with a dirty house(dont ask me why!!!)

Love ya all and B3ndy dont work to hard chick

S xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

still here chick - at work til 1pm - but think i've missed you now.
So sorry about your aunt, is she the one you've been going to see for a while in Blackpool? It's not nice for an elderly relative to die at any time, but it can be particularly hard at Xmas time. Hope your mum is ok now.
Thinking of you too being back on the   tabs...like you say it's been so long since you were last on them it must be a shock to the system.
  at the cleaning - you'd have a field day at mine right now...I wouldn't know where to start.  

have fun tonight chick  

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Morning Chicks  

How are we all today?? Who is in work and which ones of you are the lucky buggers still at home  I really didnt want to get up this monring but me thinks being back at work is just what I need. I dont know if it is the clomid or what but I have been really down for the past week. but I am concentrating on getting my new car(finally decided on a new focus) and getting ready for Barcelona    

I hope santa brought you all everything you wanted. Dh bought me a stuinning coat and a beautiful platinum bracelet to match my engagement ring. And a load of other stuff. I have resisted though and stayed away from the sales. I am going to treat myself in Barcelona instead.

Right off to do a very very small amount of work I have to ease myself in bit by bit

s xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Scratch how are you?  I am here.....I know Kerry is off until next Monday and I think Flower is back tomorrow not sure about anyone else thou.

Well it was soooo hard to get up at 6.30am and even harder to get DH up as he isn't used to such early starts!!!!!

I have been so lazy over christmas I haven't been or done anything really!!!!!

Happy New Year to all my clomid and ex clomid buddies - love you ALL!

Catch you later,


Sarah
XXXX


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Morning all! How is everyone feeling? Its so hard to find the motivation again if you've been off for ages isn't it!

Scratch- I am still off at the moment, may have to go in later but will wait and see if BF rings to summon me in as its our business

I only had a few small presents for xmas, on christmas day. BF bought me a car, but i had it six weeks before xmas so he just bought a few bits and pieces for me to open on xmas day. 

I have been really upset too- which CD are you on? I was CD8 yesterday and was sat watching tv last night bawling my eyes out for a good hour or two. I even remember feeling really upset as someone has stolen one of my blue recycling boxes.Its a box!!   

I was hoping it would liven up again on here today, but it seems many of the girsl must still be off- good for them.Either that or they have got back to work to an enormous amount and can't get onto the internet!

I am starting to look for houses today, as we decided last night we're buying somewhere of our own now, and i wanted it to be sorted before i got pg. 

I had a really nice surprise yesterday too! - BF has booked a holiday for us to take his DD away to spain. it is iher first time abroad so i am highly honoured that her mum has agreed. I can't wait but...he's booked it for april! I explained that if i was to get pg, i will not be able to fly until past 15 weeks(which even if i get pg this month, will be pushing it), and he said we'll cross that bridge then, as we deserve a holiday and if need be we'll drive and ferry!

Good morning everyone else if you are around! happy 2007!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya Bubbleicious I am cd 14 today so bms well underway. God help dh

Hiya Sarah  Good to have you back

XX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bubble - hey hun thanks for trying to keep me company the other day.....I had already logged off thou and started on the sherry   no alcohol or bad things now thou.

Yep reckon most peeps aren't back until tomorrow lucky things!

Must do some work - will pop back later!

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning lovelies

Hope you all had a good NYE.

Scratch.. sorry to hear about your aunt  hun.  Sound like your dh spoilt you with your pressies.
Sarah.. sending your dh   for his first day back at work.
Bubbleicious.. booking a hol could take your mind off TTC and it's something to look forward too.
B3ndy.. good for you getting the hospital sorted and good lukc for your scan this week.

Well Xmas was a bit uneventful ended up full of the flu and still have a real hacking cough cam into work on Thursday then call in sick on Friday.  My dh had an interview last Thursday and got a call back that pm saying they were really impressed and are in the process of restructuring so he should hear back by mid Jan - that would be a lovely way to start a new year  .

I have had great feelings about this year for all of us getting our BFP's and being mums by Xmas 2007 come on Oldies we can do it  

Well best crack on a get some work done will pop on later.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks binty Good news about your dh. Lets keep this positive feeling going

i have just arranged the time off. the funeral is Friday so have to finish early. i have bought a new black dress so should be ok. 

I am freezing in here it is soooooooo cold. And so far I havent got any actual work done yet. Loads of personal stuff for my insurance and paying bills but no proper work yet. hey ho start the new year as I finished the old one!!!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

How hard was it to get up for work today!!!!

Scratch, good luck for this cycle, ttc certainly drives you crazy!!  Great that you have a weekend in Barcelona to look forward to.

Sarah, your Christmas sounds a bit like mine!  I was so down and couldn't be bothered to do anything or see anyone, there didn't really seem any point to Christmas for us this year.  If we are still in the same boat next year we will def go away.  BUT of course we won't be        

Binty, sorry to hear you were unwell over Christmas, I hope you are feeling better now.  Fingers crossed DH gets this job.

B3ndy, I hope you house is coming along and you are getting on ok with the injections.  What are the side affects like?

Kerry & Flower, hope you are both well.

Jane, glad your scan went well, hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy.

Bubbleleicious, having something to look forward to, like a holiday, really helps dealing with ttc.

I think I o'd yesterday, so I guess I am now on the 2ww yet again.  Wish I could shake myself out of this feeling, hopefully I will feel better in a day or two, once I am back into the swing of things.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty -  hope you feel better soon...its horrid feeling poorly at Christmas    Really hope your DH gets the job   

Sal -  sorry to hear about your aunt - I hope the funeral goes OK.

Tracy - Yep I was 'OK' but just felt like not seeing anyone if you know what I mean   we are cycling together as I ov'd Saturday so we can drive each other mad in the 2WW!!!  

B3ndy - hope you are OK and not   give me your address and I will post you some wine gums I got some for Xmas and I can't stand them!!!!  

Bubble - You still around?

Flower / Kerry - hope you are still enjoying your time off....

Janie - have you left us for pregnancy chat yet   hope you are OK, Miss you  

Have I missed anyone?  Hope not if I have - SORRY!


I have a quick q for ladies who have had a lap.....how long did disolving stiches take to go?  I still have mine and I have noticed my belly button is a little red and sore today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  I didnt have the dissolving ones but the nurse took mine out 7 days after. she then pout the dissolving ones on a the scar hadnt uite closed. I think they are usually about 2 weeks. Are they the butterfly ones or the cotton ones that undo? I had the cotton ones that aree suppose to dissolve after dd was born and they said approx 2 weeks and they were still there 6 weeks later yuk yuk


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hello!
sorry i am still here, i just had to drop something down to my mum at work.

Have got the whole house to clean and tidy today, and myself as i need to wash my hair and look human again. Been so lazy over christmas but don't like feeling like i'm not clean and well presented- makes me feel like the day is on hold!

Well the clomid is done for this month now. just gotta wait a few days to start testing with the opk's

Binty- sorry you are still feeling rough- hope it clears up soon  

sal- i hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected for you. 

Tracey and sarah- good luck girls for your 2ww   

hi to everyone else i've missed  

sarah- i had dissolving ones and i remember them taking about 10 days. it was still a bit sensitive for a few weeks after though- some days it would be fine, others it would be sore and red, but unless theres infection i think its normal. i felt like a pulling feeling from my little scar in my belly button sometimes too, if i tried to lie on my front or if i pulled my skin on my tummy by mistake.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Sarah - No way have I left for pregnancy chat - I'm still here, just hadnt had time to log on until just now.  I had dissolving stitches after my lap, I think it took around 2 weeks for them to dissolve properly and for a little while my belly button was red and sore.

Tracy - sorry you were a feeling down over Christmas hun  

B3ndy - hows the jabbing going?  Anymore news from the clinic on when you will be basted?  Hope your feeling ok and not having too many s/e from the drugs.

Scratch - so sorry to hear about your aunt  

Binty - sorry you were poorly over Christmas, my DH usually gets the lurgy at this time of year and its rotten  .  Lots of   for you DH, I hope he gets the job, that would be a great start to the year.

Flower and Kerry - hope you are both good and enjoying your time off.

Bubble - Hi, I think we have chatted on some of the other boards, don't work too hard cleaning the house today.

Isn't it rubbish being back at work. I feel so tired, our blinking burglar alarm decided to go off at 5am this morning which scared the living hell out of us, what a site, me and DH creeping round the house, him armed with a baseball bat and me hiding behind him with a big torch.  Anyway, think it was just the wind, but then couldn't get back to sleep and I was awake in the first place until well after midnight so am very tired.  

Anyway girls we need lots of       for the New Year.

Jane xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

PS - one of you sent me a lovely text message yesterday to say Happy New Year, I havent a clue which of you it was - I lost my phone which had all your numbers in and I have a new sim card now but dont have anyones number anymore - so whoever it was - THANK YOU XX


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

janie-     at you and hubby scaring the 'burglars' away you made my morning although i'm sure it didn't make yours!  

Has anyone heard about korean ginseng? I have heard that it is supposed to be good : Panax Ginseng: Also called Chinese or Korean ginseng, it is a popular infertility remedy in Chinese medicine, and is believed to increase testosterone levels, sperm count, and sperm motility. 

do you know of anyone that uses it? I used to giggle with admiration when you girls said you had DH's on concoctions of drugs, but now BF has decided he wants to take anything i offer him   , wheras i don't think he had much faith in vits and stuff before. so my BF will now be rattling when he walks


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

janie it was me chicken!!!!  You sound like my dh. whenever the dog barks in the night he gets up. It is usually just the squirrel  (whcih drives him nuts) i just turn over in bed and ignore it. they could empty the house and no way am I getting out of my pit


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubble - never heard of that one I'm afraid.

Scratch  , I'll save your number again now - thanks hun.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i just re-read my post. I mean the squirrel drives the dog mad not dh!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats why I was laughing - I thought you meant your DH!!!  You are a loon!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I am . Plus the clomid you might aswell just forget it!!

I am off home now. Going to take dd out for a nice brisk walk then she should go to sleep early.  she has got into the habit of staying up late and getting up late. but back to schoool thuirsday and she wasnt happy getting up this morning. so she needs to be asleep before 730pm.  plus it is bloody freezing in here and I cant feel my fingers anymore.

you take it easy ladies (especially Janie)

s  xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Sal (think you have already gone) enjoy your walk....we went on a long walk y'day to try and clear our heads after our very heavy NYE!!!!!!!!!!

The meal I cooked went well....pasta was delish 

 where is everyone else !!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi sarah- i am still here, though i don't think theres many of us around today! Good to hear your pasta went well.well done you!

am aching quite badly abdominally today- low down too,not near my ovaries like before. i swear every month is different on these   pills!

by the way- lots of my family are in gloucester- stroud. I have nan,grandad, uncle, another auntie and uncle, 7 cousins and two second cousins!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm still here too, although I am fighting to stay awake, I have got used to having a little afternoon nap while I have been off!

Bye Sal - although you will have gone by now.  Hope you have a nice walk.

Sarah - well done with home made pasta.  Glad you had a good night.

Bubble - hope the aches clear up - what cd are you on??


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i'm only on CD8 janie- really confusing me   don't seem to have the ovarian pains that i have had though- they gone off now.


when you back to work?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bubble - you will be starting BMS soo then?  BTW I posted on your other thread about BT's...in fact I must book one for next week to confirm ovulation  

Must dash work has gone crazy....then I am off home !!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

well my cycle last time on clomid was 33 days, i had my BT done on day 28 and it showed ovulation so am going to start testing with the opk on about day 10. hopefully then i will know when to book in and have my BT. speak later if youre around!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubble it is early for ov pain, but I have had it as early as day 9 in the past.  I am back in the office today......boo hoo

Sarah - think I have missed you, dont work too hard.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I missed you all.  

Work went crazy today didn't even have time for lunch just hope dh has cooked something very yummy for dinner.

Bubbleicious.. I had terrible pains on   pills felt really bloated too.
Janie.. you make sure you rest up hun
Sarah.. glad the pasta went well
Sal.. hope you tired dd out on your walk  

Will try to chat more tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi binty- can't beleive you didn't have lunch   hope you do get something nice for tea.

I had bad ovarian pains on clomid before, from CD3 onwards all the way through the month post ovulation- i thought i might have been on to high a dose, but when i had my blood test it was 46.1 so sounds like it is ok. Will see what BT results are this month.

bye all- it looks like everyones gone, so i'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm still here but only just.....about to leave now.

Binty - hope you don't have to work so hard tomorrow!

Bye everyone.

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning!!!!

So who is back today?!  

Its so dark and miserable here today its horrible   can't wait for the nights to get lighter again..........

any gossip?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning chickens

No gossip from me. We didnt manage bms last night and it was cd14 but we will tonight and we did cd13 so maybe we still have a chance of catching the little blighter!! I was so knackered after our walk me and dd were asleep by 730pm ah had a bath then tried to get me in the mood and he couldnt even wake me!! Bit of a lost cause me. but hey we still have tonight and tomorrow

I really must get some work done. I spent most of yesterday sorting out my new car. I cant wait

s  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLIES!!!!! 

hope you are all ok? will try and read back through posts, anything important?

Hope you all enjoyed Xmas?  I was ill, didnt eat or drink for the whole of xmas day. good eh!!  not sure if the antibiotics i had for my chest infection upset my tummy or if it was this bug going about, started on the saturday and lasted a few days. Made up for it later in the week though!!  Absolutely exhausted today, I havent seen this time of day for nearly 2 weeks    Dh starts his new job today, hope he is ok 

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower lovely to have you back honey. I know what you mean about the early starts. It nearly killed me yesterday. Sorry to hear about the dodgy tummy. As long as your ok now

s  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls, work calls, back shortly. Had a very quick flick through, B3ndy you on IUI now chick?  I have some emails in my inbox, sorry if I have ignored anyone, will try and check them shortly.  Scratch, sorry to hear about your Auntie  xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good to have you back Flower!    happy new year to you too!

Scratch - I cannot wait until Saturday I am soooo struggling to get up at 6.30am  

Hello everyone else......


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning all- well the weather here sounds the same as everyone elses

happy new year flower! good to have you back   

Sarah- thanks for the reply on the other thread, it has gone now. I thought clomid could reduce cm for some women and here i am flooding tamworth! I am finding it really unusual as i don't normally get too wet- sorry!   

I resemble a five month pregnant woman at the moment- my sister is approx 6 months and i reckon i could give her a run for her money on belly size! stupid tablets   i swear if anyone asks me if i'm pg i will thump them and tell them to mind their own business   

at least theres more of us around today- should start to get back to normal on here soon. i have some work to do today bufrom home so will still be around

hello to anyone i've missed


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Happy New Year Flower!!

Sarah, will you be starting IUI from your next cycle (assuming you don't get a BFP this cycle) ?

Scratch, well done on the cycling, I reall must start some exercise!!

I am still feeling a bit down, don't really know why??  I am having a strange cycle this month, I really feel like I am back on clomid, I seem to have a lot of the side affects.  I had acupuncture on cd5 and she worked on me to help ovulation, so it might be that!!  I have a sore throat and dh has a cold/cough, so BMS was a bit of a struggle last night, but I think I o'd on Monday, so I should be ok.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

sorry sarah, i was just checking my previous posts and i don't beleive i've wished you luck for your IUI yet-


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Bubble I didn't know you lived in Tamworth...I used to live in Brum and had a couple of friends in tamworth    BTW thanks for the GL vibes for IUI I am hoping I won't need IUI but hey I know I am kidding myself!!!

Tracy - Nope won't be starting IUI next cycle if af arrives I have to take some medication to stop my natural cycle and make me produce EWCM on CD10 so I can have that double checked as my results were borderline last time   I have asked for it to be done as I just want to know    then I should have the results for my appointment on the 30th and then start IUI on my next cycle which will be soon after as I will need to take Provera to bring on a bleed.....does that make sense  

Sorry you still feel pooh


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes Sarah, that does make sense!  I have a good feeling that this could be your month     

Did you do the spell last night?  The full moon is today at 13.57.  I did it last night and will probably do it again tonight.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I forgot to tell you lot. youknow how mil and fil can be strange sometimes. Well my mil and fil havent wished me or dd a happy xmas or new year. how sad is that!! I am really mad at just how selfish dh's parents can be. they havent even said thank you for thier pressies and when we rang them she couldnt get off the phone quick enough. thank god my parents spoil thier grand daughter  Rant over !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats weird Scratch?  

Well I have been back in work for 3 hours and I have had enough already. My boss is a complete ****, I have just checked his emails from when I have been off to make sure I haven't missed anything and he has been replying to his emails to a few people giving sarcastic comments about having no secretary!!! Its Xmas for goodness sake, I only took an extra 2 days off in addition to the leave I get stupid bugger   I could quite easily look for something else (I know i have said this before) but me and dh need to decide what were doing about private IVF first


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - what a complete [email protected]!!!!!     He has made me soooo angry!!!!! 

Scratch - and your MIL and FIL have too - what is it with some family?  

TRacy - I sure hope you are right wouldn't it be nice if we got BFP's together again?  (ones that last I might add!!!!  )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracy - nah I didn't do the spell although I did say a prayer before bed whilst looking at the full moon through the velux window    does that count?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah, yeah I reckon that counts


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what a total git!!!   why are they so bloody selfish the whole lot of them. Flower cant you move within the uni like I did? then you dont loose any length of service. you could come work with me.

I am so cold my fingers wont type properly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i could do yeah Scratch, but I only know medical if you know what i mean, would i be out of my depth?  maybe i should check on the uni website and see if there is anything.   ideally a med sec job at crumpsall or bury would suite, but they dont come up very often.

I am so  and its only the first day back. Here was me hoping this year would be better


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

try thew uni website you just never know. And i know what you mean about starting the new year afresh. the end of 2006 really wne ttits up for me but hopefully everything is getting straight now

S xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now and I am absolutely freezing cold and I am gonna nip to asda and try and defrost.

Catch you all tomorrow

Love ya all

s xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Sorry not read the posts yet - the phone wont stop ringing today!!  Will try and catch up soon.

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Scratch ...hope you get warm @ asda  

Janie - you work too hard 

Flower - you feeling better yet?

Where is B3ndy this week?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, don't stand near the chillers     I guess I'm just wondering if you have to declare your intentions for IVF at interview?

Hiya Jane   I've just replied to your email, only just read it about your friend 

I'm gonna try and get some work done before i go at 4. Balls to working late. Not doing that again. can't believe i worked till 6/6.30 for most of the weeks leading upto Xmas grrrrrrrr    Will try and get back on before I go xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say, hope Kerry's dh liked his ipod. my dh loved his. took a bit of help from his mate to get it up and running. i thought it was broke at first!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi girls, sorry i deserted you today- had to go into town.

sorry to the girls who's end2006/start 2007 hasn't gone well- lets hope that it all starts settling down and some more positive days follow!

janie- you must be working hard havent seen you all day

flower your boss sounds like and @rse  

scratch- just been to asda myself- hope yours is warmer than mine, you'll maybe have to have a supermarket dash to warm you up  

well i'm not happy. i think most of you know we have our own business, which for the last 18months has been bl00dy hard work, but well worth it and the financial rewards were starting to show. Now the people we do most of our work for - we think they are on the brink of going bust- god knows how they are a £20m+ company. We are not sure what is going to happen at the mo, but there are regular whispers between similar companies in our trade, and we have had another company offer to but ours off us and inject loads of money. We are skint now, have got loads of bills waiting to be paid both business and personal, and haven't got the money that we though we were going to have to get our private treatment. BF is seriously considering selling up, but i am upset because we have worked so hard up til now to get it to where it is. i really don't know what to do as i haven't really got much say in the matter- BF is business partner with someone else, its not actually mine- only mine because we all started it together if you get me. i'm really upset as we were hoping that the business was strong enough to support us and that it would be more settled by time we got pg, now that is looking further away. Its funny- this time last month we were happy as larry thinking everything was going really well, now we don't know if we are going to have our own business in a couple of months.Any ideas girls...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, just seen that your dh has got a new job - hooray!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> I guess I'm just wondering if you have to declare your intentions for IVF at interview?


by law you do do not have to declare intentions of any forthcoming fertlility treatment, nor can they refuse you the job because of this. The job should be given on merit, and if refused because of your treatment, an existing pregnancy, or plans for future pregnancy it is discrimination under the discriminations act.

hope this helps


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Am back now - I'm not really working that hard, in fact I haven't done much work at all to be honest, its just that the phone has been unusually busy, plus my best friend called for a very long natter!

Flower - welcome back hun, we missed you.  Sorry to hear that you were poorly over Christmas I think there has been a lot of it around lately.  Your boss needs a good   , you worked so hard before you went on leave, people make me mad sometimes.

Bubble - sorry to hear that things are not going to well for your business at the moment, hope things improve soon for you.

Scratch - looks like I missed you again  

Binty - where are you today??

Sarah - I know what you mean about getting used to these early starts again, its so hard.  I have got used to having a little nap in the afternoon while I have been off and around 3pm I really need a sleep.

B3ndy - don't think your around today, but hope your ok.  

Tracy - sorry your feeling a bit down.  Hope the sore throat improves and you feel a bit brighter soon.

Well sickness has well and truly kicked in for me - it started last week just in the evenings but now for the past four days I have felt sick pretty much all day, I'm not complaining though.  Just been and bought some of those travel bands which work on your acupressure points, they really helped when I started on Met and had a lot of sickness so hopefully they will so the trick this time too.

Have got 8 week scan in the morning so fingers crossed that all is well.

Have been a bit upset over the past few days, one of my so called friends has really upset me, its a very long story so I wont bore you all with the details but I cant seem to shake off the mood and keep feeling as though I am about to burst into tears.  I think its a combination of being upset and hormones.

Jane xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so bored, work is quiet and I am struggling to motivate myself!!

Has anyone got any holidays planned yet this year?

We have a weekend at Butlins in Bognor Regis in March, there are 9 of us going, so should be a laugh. It is an Adult only weekend, we had a weekend there last year but there was so many kids and it just upset me seeing all the little families everywhere.  Not sure what else we will do as depending on timing on IVF, unless I get another BFP first!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just logging off to go to a couple of meetings could be a late one tonight  

TRacy - was just thinking of where to go on holiday this year now that DH is no longer unemployed!!!!

Bye everyone (no time for personals sorry  )

SarahXXXXX


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Sarah - dont work too hard  

Tracy - we ewre just thinking about holidays yesterday - havent a clue what we'll do this year.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bubblelicious - thanks for the advice regarding interview    sorry I can't help with the business side of things, I'm hopeless about stuff like that.  Are there any forums elsewhere on this site under say chit chat or something where someone might help?

Tracy, we havent booked anything yet. I am desperate to go away, even just to know that something is booked. but after dh's redundancy situation last year we are just getting straight and dh (rightly) wants to get all the debts sorted before we splash out. Trouble is I can't see us getting it saved up in time.   Might just get cheap easyjet or similar flights somewhere hot with basic accomodation.

Janie, you never bore us, and we are here if you need to chat about your "so called friend".  dont let anyone upset you chick and  for tomorrow's scan.  My SIL is 9 weeks pregnant and is so sick. She was sick 5 times after her Xmas dinner and is losing weight instead of putting it on.   She has a 12 week scan next week 

Sarah, booooo to working late. Just what you need.  I can't wait to get the hell out of here.  Trouble is my blood is boiling, I feel so angry.   I want to relax and chat with dh about his first day at work but I think he wont get a word in once I start 

If i miss you girls, see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower hunny, you do say the nicest things     Hope DH's first day at work went well.

I'm going to scoot off now and pop to sainsbury on the way home as there is nothing to eat in our house.

Have a nice evening everyone and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.  Is Kerry back on Monday?

Jane xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Tried to log on earlier but its been manic

I'm at college tomorrow so will try to log on after I get home.

Sorry no time for personals.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey girls

sorry not been around - have had a few pooey days - long story - but it meant a day of   yesterday which i could REALLY do without right now.
anyhow glad to hear everyone had a ok'ish Xmas (barring Flower and Binty - sorry to hear you were both ill!) 

Went for my scan y'day on cd 9.....the nurse found some small follies on the right ovary and a bigger one around 14.5 on the left... not quite big enuf yet so I've got to go back in the morning for another scan so they can work out the timings to baste me .....thankfully my   with the PCT looks like it's paid off and I'm actually going to be treated THANK GOD! (one of the nurses at the fertility unit even thanked me y'day for kicking up a fuss, she said it was just what they needed)....they reckon I'm being basted either on Friday or Monday  .

Trying to feel more   but finding it difficult right now - I've been so stressed the last few weeks with sorting my treatment out and then this c**p after New Year that I don't think it will have done me any favours. I'm also worried coz I responded far better on clomid, but the nurse reckons this does happen with some women (ie dont respond to clomid but do to menopur OR they do respond to clomid yet don't really to menopur) so am trying to be more   HONEST CHICKS!

Nuff ranting - Hope everyone's ok  


S
xx

(btw Janie - if you're around tonight - just wanted to ask you a few questions.....how many follies did you have when you were basted and what size were they? And I know you ov'd naturally but how long after were you basted?)


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy, I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time at the moment, sending you some huge Essex hugs    

Please try not to worry, I am sure another couple of days will make all the difference, hopefully Jane can reassure you.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheers honey - think I saw them flying straight down the A414!! 
I must sound like such a miserable moobag and I promised myself to start off the New Year   but I just feel like the powers that be have other ideas for me right now.

Sending you lots of    for this 2ww hon...hopefully you wont need that consultation at HH in Feb (did i tell you we've got a private consultation booked for the end of March if the IUI doesn't work?)

Oh well - I've got the rest of this week off work so I suppose I should make the most of it....more Sales shopping!!  

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Binty -  sorry to have missed you again today - sounds as though your pretty busy at the moment, hope your ok.

B3ndy - sorry you have been having a rough time and you ended up   yesterday - sending you lots of  .  I know your not around right now but I wont be here in the morning so wanted to just let you know that I'm thinking of you and am sending you loads of positive energy for your IUI   .  I don't actually know how big my follies were on the day of basting as I wasn't scanned that day - which I thought was a bit weird at the time.  I was scanned on cd 8 and I had 3 follies, 15mm and 9mm on the right and one at 9mm on the left.  My womb lining was 10mm.  Then I got a +OPK on cd10 and wasn't basted until 4pm on cd12.  Try not to worry, your follies still have plenty of time to grow and I am willing them on   .  if you have ANY questions no matter what they might be just let me know and I'll do my best to help.  

Tracy -      for your 2ww


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning chicks

B3ndy,   sorry you have been upset chick, I do hope that everything is ok now.   Stay positive  and keep your chin up     I'm here if I can help with anything

Binty, hope your ok chick and sorry I keep missing you 

Kerry is back monday i think?

Jane, hope the scan today goes well 

 Tracy, Scratch, Sarah, Bubbles - how are you all?

Dh's first day went well, he seems much happier than he did on his first in the last job so hopefully it will stay that way   I am really not happy with work at all at the moment, roll on Friday eh!!! 

Back later xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

flower chin upo chicken it will be Friday before you know it. and if you horrid boss gives you anymore grief send him round to me    

B3ndy   I am thinking of you hun try and stay positive   and you  know where I am if you want a quick rant    

Sarah  Hope it wasnt to much of a late one  

Binty  Good luck for college  

Janie  Hoew you didddling? soon we will be able to call you fatty!!    

Hiya to Tracy,bubbles and anyone else I have probably forgotten 

Well bms again last night and this morning. and I can honestly say it has been the worst sex in ages . this is our first month back on the clomid and I can feel the pressure biulding up already   but cd 16 today so maybe once more for good luck then thats it for this month. so I suppose I am in the 2ww now.  

Love you loads

s xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to say

Janie good luck for the scan

Sarah  Well done dh on the job

Flower  Good news about  dh enjoyoing his new job it always helps


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont know what is up with me but I just want to go home. I am cold and fed up. Roll on the flip flop weather!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

morning girls! 

i am not going to be around much today- i have loads of workd to do! will try and catch up and post personals later

Morning flower,scratch,tracy,bendy,janie,binty, sarahstewart. and anyone else i have missed!  

have a good day girls!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Flower, glad dh is happier with his new job.  I hope you feel better about yours soon.  Have you decided whether to try IUI or are you going to go straight for IVF?

Scratch, I know what you mean about BMS, Tuesday night, both me and dh felt rubbish and it was such a chore!!

Sarah, how are you today?

Binty & Bubble, don't work too hard!!

Jane, can't wait to hear about your scan    

B3ndy, hope you are feeling better today and enjoy your couple of days off


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh I hate BMS, must admit I am really enjoying having sex for fun.  Also clomid used to make me ache and uncomfortable when ovulating so not ideal.  Tracy, were not sure yet, we decided to enjoy Xmas and around February start looking into our options.  FIL said to us on Xmas day that he would even give us some cash which is really good of him.  Just enjoying forgetting about it at the moment though must admit.  Dh is doing 3 months off the booze, started on Monday, I'm gonna stop drinking once I know what and when we are doing it 

Scratch, its warm in our office, we've got the window open!! but its howling wind


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning   Phew only just got chance to log on!!!!!

B3ndy -  thinking of you hun....GL for basting  

Flower/Sal - Actually we quite enjoyed BMS this time cos it was Xmas and we were both off work so we had afternoon BMS most days....then a snooze   I do find sex a bit painful when on clomid but cons said that could also be my PCO as its my right side.

Bubble/ Binty - both working hard   miss you!

Tracy - I am fine today thank you   what day are you testing?  I am testing 13th Jan if I make it that far!

Think Kerry is back Monday - lucky thing.

Have I missed anyone?  Sorry if I have


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah, I will probably test on 13th or 14th, depending on how I am feeling.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am 2 days behind you lot 16th jan for me. 

S xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey chicks

Am back from my scan and good news...my dominant folly has grown a whopping SIX mm in two days and is now 20.8mm    ...so was given my hcg jab at 8am and am being 'Paxoed' at 12.15 tomorrow!! (cd 12)  ...it's going to be a busy morning as i have to pick up the drugs that they wash dh's SA in (coz am allergic to pencillin and the liquid they use contains small doses of it but they don't have any without it so I have to go to another clinic to get some) then pick up dh who will hopefully have done his business and then off to hosp for 11am.
Have to admit - I'm feeling slightly nervous as this is our first 'active' treatment since March 2006....so fingers crossed!! i'll be due to test around Jan 22nd (as they make you wait 17 days after treatment to test) Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! so be prepared for the next 17 days girls!!   

Jane - sorry i didn't get back on to wish you good luck for your scan this morning...hope it goes well. and thanks for the follie info.....I didn't even bother to ask the nurse for the measurements of my other follies today I was so staggered by the spurt in growth of the biggest one!..and all by cd11 so was really chuffed today...am going to be a nightmare to live with after tomorrow though! 

Scratch -     for this 2ww hon - is this your first month back on clomid or did you take it last month too?..hope the funeral goes ok tomorrow too..is your mum feeling better now?

Flower - ola chick.....sorry to hear your Xmas wasn't too hot health wise...hope you're getting back to full fighting fitness now though. What a mare it sounds like at work too right now - stupid   of a boss...perhaps if you got another job he would realise just how much you do for him...idiot! Good news that your dh is enjoying his new job ....and he's got his early finish tomorrow to look forward to!

Sarah - how is your dh finding his new job? or have you been like passing ships in the night with the hours he's working? the afternoon bms sessions over Xmas sounded v romantic...if only we were ladies of leisure and could spend ALL our time doing that eh?  I saw that you were looking at hols too...any thoughts yet? 

Tracy - hi ya hon - thanks for the   last night - think I was still feeling a bit low after the New Year hassle and a bit anxious about today, but am feeling much more positive now - PROMISE! How are you doing? hope you're more  

Binty - think you're at college - but might be going  ...hope you're ok though.

Am around for a natter today, thank god - am making the most of my last week off work....3 weeks off for Xmas is a bit long, though coz I went into work last Sat and Sun it did break things up a bit, and i'm not going totally   being at home.

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooo B3ndy it is so exciting. And your dh really knows how to spoil a girl "Tesco"  only kidding. Can you ask him his opinion on the Meriva? Maybe our new car

my tummy is growling but I am trying to be strong


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I had a very scrummy sausage bap in TEsco ....but it was a bit of a case of dodge the looney OAP in the cafe in this particular branch, so don't think I'll be going there again!!  
Dh says he hasn't seen much info about the Meriva other than it's slightly smaller than the Zafira (which always got good reviews) but says def go for a test drive first to get the feel of it...then to weigh up pros and cons of that V the focus (which he's still a fan of...and is trying to convince me to px my Seat for a C-Max ...all souped up with big wheels etc - it's the Essex boy in him!..me - I couldn't give a monkeys as long as it gets me from A to B and is cheap to run! )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW B3ndy - how exciting!!!!!!   It all seems to have happened so fast   I am so excited for you x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know - I think having to start jabs on Boxing day has helped coz there was lots going on over Xmas and New year to take my mind off things.....i'm so glad too that they listened when I kicked up a fuss, coz otherwise I would have been sat here with no treatment and waiting another month ....I'm a great believer in fate and all that, it's just this time things/people needed a bit of a kick up the backside too!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh B3ndy, fantastic news about your follie, I am so pleased for you       Good luck tomorrow, I can't belive how quickly it is happening.  Do you have to have progesterone in the 2ww?  I am sure we will all be driving each other made over the next couple of weeks, that is what we are here for!!

I am feeling a bit brighter today, although my sore throat is now a cold!!  I haven't had a cold in over 2 years, I think it is because I have been on steroids and it lowers your immune system so makes you more likely to pick up things.  Oh and dh has man flu!!!

Just realised that I don't have enough steroids for the rest of the 2ww so I have dug out a prescription from last August for some.  I hope the chemist don't give me any grief!!  I think I will pop out now and get them.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Tracy - sorry to hear you've got this horrid bug which seems to be doing the rounds....   at the man flu....my dh had it just before Xmas and BOY did we know it!
I'm not sure about whether or not I'll be using progesterone in 2ww...i've got loads from when my last doc prescribed them when we were sent away to try naturally coz I have this prob with spotting, but think I will double check with nurse tomorrow to see what she says. I reckon you'll be ok with that prescription they must get old ones all the time.

right chicks - laptop battery about to die - am going to go an wrestle over the charger with dh who is doing some bits and bobs on his work one at the mo.

Back laters this aft!!

  to you all

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie, Sarah's pc has crashed and she can't get in!! x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

just thought i'd prize myself away and pop in!

b3ndy-OMG! i am so excited for you! I really have a positive feeling for us all this month- it feels different! I think its because of everyones   vibes, i am really looking forward to your 2ww let alone mine   It has gone so quick since you said about starting this treamtent- and well done you for kicking up a fuss.i have admiration for people like us on here who will fight for what they want- the docs just don't seem to have realised the effect infertility can have on people. Way to go girl! Lets hope this is the one!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Phew, I got my steroids no problem  

I think it is going to be a positive start to the new year for us oldies


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - that is great news, so pleased it went well for you this morning.  How exciting.  Am so chuffed your follie is a good size, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow and will be sending all my positive energy to you      22 Jan is my DH's birthday so fingers crossed for some VERY good news for you.  They may give you progesterone pessaries (cyclogest), I am still using them and have to keep going until 12 weeks.  Good luck    

Flower - so pleased your DH is happy with his new job.  Hope you are ok and you   boss is not getting you down too much.

Sarah - hope you get the PC sorted soon.  Good luck for testing on 13th sending you lots of   

Tracy - good luck to you too for 13th   .  Hope your cold gets better and you manage to get your prescription sorted out.

Scratch - think you have gone now and I have missed you again  

Bubble - hope your not working too hard.

Binty - sorry I missed you yesterday - think your at college now.  Hoefully will catch up with you soon.

Have I missed anyone  My head is all over the place.  Just got back from the scan.  It was amazing and we cried.  You could see the baby moving and its tiny heatbeat, we are totally blown away by it all and still too scared to believe this is actually for real.  The 2ww was pretty hard but this is such an anxious time.  I just pray that everything will be ok and our little bean is strong and healthy.

Hope you girls are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tracy - we must have posted at the same time, glad you got your steriods sorted.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

jane - awwwww thats great news!!!    how exciting.  stop worrying! you are gonna be just fine.  I would have cried too!!!  

Tracy - great stuff hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya tomorrow girlies, need to do a few bits before home. Going to the gym for the first time in about 3 weeks 

B3ndy


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Jane, fantastic news about your scan, it must have been so amazing, I know I will cry when i get that far     

Will your next scan be at 12 weeks now?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Flower - enjoy the gym.

Tracy, we have got an appointment at the ante-natal clinic for Jan 18th so we will have another scan then - I should be 10 weeks then.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats good Jane, it will keep you reassured.

I have replied to your thread re your friend  .  I am cross with so many people lately but I just try to ignore them, they don't deserve my time and energy, I am saving that for ttc and hopefully pregnancy      

I may sound a bit hard and don't have as many friends as I used to but were they friends really worth having??!!!  After the last few years we have had, you have to put yourselfs first.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tracy - I think you are absolutely right - I have been so upset on lots of occasions by this woman, you are so right and we should put ourselves first.  Sod them all hey!  

I have put my scan photo on - hope this is ok with everyone.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your scan photo with us, it made me smile


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad it made you smile hun  

Right I'm going to see my folks.

B3ndy          buckets of luck for tomorrow chick - we'll all be thinking of you.

Jane xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I know I'm a little late but wanted to wish you all

HAPPY NEW YEAR​
I hope this year brings all your wishes true,

All my love
Kim xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80517.new#new

xx


----------

